# runDisney Events and Registration FAQ



## rteetz

Hello and welcome to the runDisney Events and Registration FAQ! 

A lot of people have talked about wanting or needing an FAQ thread so I figured we could start one. One of the great things about FAQ threads is the participation, and I encourage everyone that has questions, comments, and answers to participate in this thread.

*runDisney Events for 2021*

Virtual Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend January 6-10th, 2021 *SOLD OUT*
Virtual Princess Half Marathon Weekend February 18th-21st, 2021* SOLD OUT*
Virtual Star Wars Rival Run Half Marathon Weekend April 15th-18th, 2021 *ON SALE NOW*
Star Wars Virtual Half Marathon Jan. - March 2021 *ON SALE NOW*
*runDisney on Future Races *

_We’re looking at every aspect of the runDisney experience and making decisions with the safety and well-being of our athletes, volunteers, Cast Members and Guests at the forefront of our planning. At this time, we have no updates regarding future runDisney events. We thank you for your continued patience and understanding._

*Club runDisney Charter Membership*

Guests who purchased the inaugural year of the Club _run_Disney membership have received a second year of membership at no charge.

*Digital Disney Gift Card timing*

Digital Disney Gift Cards from _run_Disney can be expected to be processed within six to eight weeks. If you haven’t received your Digital Disney Gift Card by then, please visit the “contact us” section on _run_Disney.com.

*Refund timing*

Refunds from _run_Disney can be expected to be processed within six to eight weeks. If you haven’t received your refund by then, please visit the “contact us” section on _run_Disney.com.

*During this unusual time, race organizers around the world continue to pause on hosting in-person race events that draw large crowds. As we look to the 2021 Star Wars Rival Run Weekend, we will convert this race to a virtual event, similar to the previous runDisney race weekends this season. In addition, we will reimagine the theming of this race weekend for 2022 and will share more information on that at a later date.*

*Make a Final Run to the Virtual 2021 Star Wars Rival Run Weekend! *

* ChEARs To The 2021 Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend – Now A Virtual Event! *

*Run Your Happily Ever After Virtually During the 2021 Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend! *

*The 2020 Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Weekend Goes Virtual - Still Wickedly Delicious! *

*UPDATE ON DISNEYLAND RACES FOR 2018 AND BEYOND*
_"We have heard from many of you over the past few months regarding registration for runDisney race weekends at Disneyland Resort. We greatly appreciate your loyalty and dedication to our runDisney race events and want to share the following update with you.

Given the level of construction to support the ongoing Disneyland Resort expansion, we have been working hard to determine how we can continue providing our West Coast participants with the best possible runDisney experience, which is designed around the ability to run throughout our resorts while enjoying entertainment offerings and characters.

After careful consideration and weighing all possibilities, we have made the very difficult decision to place all runDisney race weekends at Disneyland Resort on hiatus beginning in 2018. This includes the associated Coast to Coast Race Challenges.

Anyone who has registered for one of these races will be contacted directly by runDisney today by email and will receive a full refund for registration fees and for any commemorative items they may have purchased.

While news of this hiatus is sad to share, we are so thankful for the magic and memories you have helped create at our race weekends through the years. We look forward to hosting the upcoming Super Heroes Half Marathon Weekend at Disneyland Resort November 9-12, and we hope to see many of you there.

We encourage runners to continue to visit runDisney.com for other race opportunities. A full schedule of races at Walt Disney World Resort and Disneyland Paris are currently still being offered, in addition to our virtual race series. Guests with questions can contact rundisney@disneysports.com."_

*Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend - NOW VIRTUAL*

I know it's a long way off... but.. 2018 Dopey
Marathon Weekend 2018
Marathon Weekend 2019
Official Dopey 2019 Thread
Marathon Weekend 2020
Dopey 2020.....
Marathon Weekend 2021
Marathon Weekend 2022

Considered the Granddaddy of them all this is runDisney's only weekend that includes a full marathon. 

Individual events for this weekend
Full Marathon
Half Marathon
10K
5K
Kids races (Diaper Dash, 100m, 200m, 400m, mickey mile)

Challenges
Goofy Challenge (Half+Full Marathon)
Dopey Challenge (5K+10K+Half+Full Marathon)

Expo
At WDW Marathon Weekend the race expo takes place for 4 days. The expo is where you will need to pick up your race number/bib, your shirt, and gEAR bag. The expo is also where you will buy official race weekend merchandise, and get to look at several dozen other vendors throughout ESPN Wide World of Sports. Transportation is available to and from the expo if staying at a Disney resort. 

Race Retreat
Race Retreat is a VIP experience for runners. You get early access to the race weekend expo, private hospitality tent near the finish line, pre-race food and drinks, private restrooms, Disney character experiences, recovery zone, catered post race brunch, commemorative socks and towel. 

*Star Wars Half Marathon-Light Side*

Official 2017 Star Wars - Light Side Half Marathon Weekend (Jan 12th - 15th, 2017)

*Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend - NOW VIRTUAL*

2017 Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend
2018 Princess Half Marathon
2019 Princess Half Marathon Weekend
Princess Weekend 2020
Princess Weekend 2021

This race weekend is centered around female runners even though males can still participate. A woman must win the race. 

Individual events for this weekend
Half Marathon
10K
5K
Kids races (Diaper dash, 100m, 200m, 400m, one mile)

Fairytale Challenge
Must run 10K and Half Marathon

*Runner that run the half marathon during Princess weekend and Tinker Bell weekend are eligible for a pink coast to coast medal*

Expo
This expo takes place for 3 days. The expo is where you will need to pick up your race number/bib, your shirt, and gEAR bag. You can also buy official race weekend merchandise and look/buy from several dozen other vendors. This expo takes place at the ESPN Wide World of Sports complex and transportation is provided to and from the expo for guests staying at Disney resorts. 


*Star Wars Rival Run Half Marathon Weekend 2021 - NOW VIRTUAL

THIS RACE WEEKEND IS CHANGING AFTER 2021*

Official Star Wars Half Marathon Weekend - The Dark Side 2017
Official 2018 Star Wars Dark Side Weekend
Official 2019 Star Wars Rival Run Weekend
Official 2020 Star Wars Rival Run Weekend - CANCELED
Star Wars Half Marathon Weekend 2021 (April 15-18, 2021)

Individual events for this weekend
Half Marathon 
10K 
5K 
Kids races (Diaper Dash, 100m, 200m, 400m, one mile) 

Rival Run Challenge 
Must run in 10K and Half marathon

Kessel Run Challenge
Runners must complete the Virtual Half Marathon and WDW Rival Run Half Marathon to be eligible for this special Kessel challenge medal. 

Expo
This expo takes place for 3 days. The expo is where you will need to pick up your race number/bib, your shirt, and gEAR bag. You can also buy official race weekend merchandise and look/buy from several dozen other vendors. This expo takes place at the ESPN Wide World of Sports complex and transportation is provided to and from the expo for guests staying at Disney resorts.

*Tinker Bell Half Marathon Weekend*

Official 2017 Tinker Bell Half Marathon Weekend!

*Disneyland Half Marathon Weekend*

Official 2017 Disneyland Half Marathon Weekend Thread

*Disneyland Paris Half Marathon Weekend*

Disneyland Paris Half 2017
Disneyland Paris Half Marathon Weekend 2018
2019 Disneyland Paris Marathon Weekend

This race weekend takes place in Disneyland Paris and is an inaugural race in 2016. 

Individual events for this weekend
Half Marathon
10K
5K
Kids races (100m, 200m, 400m, 1km, 2km)

31K Challenge Half+10K
36K Challenge 5K+10K+Half

Castle to Chateau Challenge
This special challenge is for those that run in the Disneyland Paris Half Marathon and a Disney Half Marathon in the US in the same Calendar year. 

Expo
This expo takes place for 3 days. The expo is where you will need to pick up your race number/bib, your shirt, and gEAR bag. You can also buy official race weekend merchandise and look/buy from several dozen other vendors. This expo takes place at the Disney Events Arena.

2017 race info
https://news.disneylandparis.com/blog/2016/09/29/rundisney2017/

*Disneyland Paris Princess Run*

New for 2020, Disneyland Paris is adding a family oriented weekend with an 8K, 5K, and Kids races that will run from May 8th - May 10th, 2020. This new race weekend will be princess themed. The 8K has an age requirement of 9, the 5K participants must be 5 years old or older. There is also a Cinderella Challenge. Registration is set to open in October 2019.

Races
Kids Races
5K
8K
Cinderella Challenge (5K+8K)

*Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Weekend - NOW VIRTUAL*

Official Wine and Dine 2017 thread
Official Wine & Dine 2018
Wine and Dine Half Marathon Weekend 2019
Official Wine and Dine Half Marathon Weekend 2020

Individual events for this weekend
Half Marathon
10K
5K
Kids races (Diaper Dash, 100m, 200m, 400m, 1-miler)

Two Course Challenge
Must run in 10K and Half Marathon

Expo
This expo takes place for 3 days. The expo is where you will need to pick up your race number/bib, your shirt, and gEAR bag. You can also buy official race weekend merchandise and look/buy from several dozen other vendors. This expo takes place at the ESPN Wide World of Sports complex and transportation is provided to and from the expo for guests staying at Disney resorts.

Post Race Party
A special post race party happens during this race weekend at night at Epcot from 10PM-1AM. It takes place the same day of the Half Marathon, and it is included in your race registration. Rides are open as well as character meet and greets, and live entertainment.

*Super Heroes Half Marathon Weekend*

Who's in? Super Heroes (Avengers) Weekend Thread

*Star Wars Virtual Half Marathon ON SALE NOW*

After the Disneyland races were put on hiatus runDisney announced a new virtual Star Wars Half Marathon. runDisney does not make you run the half marathon in order to receive the medal and you can split up the half marathon over multiple runs. In addition to the half you can participate in the Kessel Run Challenge by running both the virtual half and the Dark Side half in April at Walt Disney World. You receive a finishers medal, virtual race bib, and finishers certificate. 

Individual Events
Half Marathon

Kessel Run Challenge
Must run Half Marathon virtually and Dark Side Half Marathon

*runDisney Virtual Running Shorts*

Starting in 2016 runDisney began offering a 5K virtual running series. Runners can choose to just run one month (June, July, or August) or run the entire series. runDisney does not require runners to submit their times for their virtual races. Those who sign up for the series get all three medals for each month plus a medal for the series. 

runDisney Virtual Shorts - An *Incredible* Year 3
2020 runDisney Virtual Summer Series

Individual Events
June 5K
July 5K
August 5K

Virtual Running Shorts Series
All three virtual 5K races

Virtual Running Shorts themes
2016: Mickey Mouse
2017: Pluto
2018: The Incredibles
2019: Marvel
2020: Disney Parks
2021: 

*RunDisney anniversary races*
Thanks to @Anisum for the list

*WDW Marathon Weekend:*
WDW 5k - 2023 (30th)
WDW 10k - 2023 (10th)
WDW Half - 2022 (25th)
WDW Marathon - 2023 (30th)
Goofy Challenge - 2025 (20th)
Dopey Challenge - 2023 (10th)
Castaway Cay Challenge 2024 (10th)

*Princess Weekend:*
Royal Family/Princess 5k - 2023 (15th)
Enchanted 10k - 2023 (10th)
Princess Half - 2023 (15th)
Disney Fairy Tale Challenge - 2023 (10th)

*Wine & Dine Weekend:*
Mickey's Jingle Jungle/Holiday/Fall Feast 5k - 2024 (15th)
Wine & Dine 10k - 2025 (10th)
Wine & Dine Half - 2024 (15th)
Two Course Challenge -2025 (10th)

*Star Wars Rival Run:*
Half/5k/10k/Challenge - 2021 (5th)
Kessel Run - 2021 (5th)

*DL Paris:*
Disneyland Paris 5k - 2021 (5th)
Disneyland Paris Half - 2021 (5th)
Castle to Chateau - 2021 (5th)

*Disneyland Paris Princess Run: *
5K - 2025 (5th)
8K - 2025 (5th)


----------



## rteetz

*Table of Contents*

First Post with each race weekend
Registration
Transportation
Castaway Cay 5k/Challenge
Spectators
Race Weekend Hotels
The Expo
Travel Agencies and Charity Registration
Other FAQs
Volunteering


----------



## rteetz

*Registration*

Race registration is considered by some almost as hard as the race itself. In some cases races sell out within an hour. In other cases races will be open for months before they sell out. 

Registration tips
Registering for a runDisney Race

Registration for all runDisney events goes live on a Tuesday at 10AM EST. If you are planning to register for a race it is recommended to be on a computer a few minutes before registration goes live in case the race you want to register for is popular and might sell out. Links for the events will be located on runDisney.com at the time registration goes live. 

*Virtual runDisney Registration Options*

Magic Option - Prices do not include a 6.6% platform service fee.

Commemorative Finisher Medals (of selected race ex: 6 medals for Dopey)
Digital Bib and Finisher Certificate
Digital Race Tool Kit featuring printable mile markers
Digital Goodie Bag
Virtual Playlist
More Magic Option - Prices do not include a 6.6% platform service fee.

Commemorative Finisher Medals (of selected race ex: 6 medals for Dopey)
1 Long Sleeve Event Tech Shirt (Of selected race, if challenge it is the challenge shirt)
Digital Bib and Finisher Certificate
Digital Race Tool Kit featuring printable mile markers
Digital Goodie Bag
Virtual Playlist
More Magic Challenge Option - Prices do not include a 6.6% platform service fee.

Commemorative Finisher Medals  (of selected race ex: 6 medals for Dopey)
Long Sleeve Event Tech Shirts (all race shirts from all races in challenge)
Digital Bib and Finisher Certificate
Digital Race Tool Kit featuring printable mile markers
Digital Goodie Bag
Virtual Playlist

*All runDisney events will now require guests to have a valid Disney account. You can create a Disney account directly from the registration form or runDisney.com.*

Can you register for more than one event at a time?
Yes you can register for more than one event at a time. If you are registering for a challenge you DO NOT sign up for each race individually, you sign up for the challenge and that gets you into those challenge events all at once. 

Can I register more than one person at a time?
As of 2019 race registration you will be able to register more than one person at a time for runDisney races. 

What if the race is on hold?
That means they are not letting anymore people in at the moment to register. It DOES NOT mean the race is sold out. Keep watching that specific race as it may go back on sale at anytime. 

What are my options if a race is sold out?
If you don't get in before a race sells out there are two options for people. Registering with a Travel Agent or with a Charity group. Specific for these two things will be discussed in a later post.

How do I know if I am registered?
Once your registration has been processed, you will receive a confirmation email. You will also be able to view/manage your _run_Disney registration information from your _run_Disney profile.

What will happen to my past Active.com runDisney events?
You will still be able to reference your past _run_Disney registrations in Active.

Can I use a Disney Gift Card or Rewards Card as payment?
Yes! Now, you can use either a credit card, Disney Rewards card or a Disney gift card to pay for your registrations. Please keep in mind that the gift card must have sufficient balance to cover the cost of registrations, products and any donations being made.

Can I split my payment between multiple forms of payment?
Currently, you can only use one type of payment and it must have sufficient balance to cover the entire transaction.

If someone else registered me, can I manage my own registration?
We can help you with that. You will need to have the individual who paid for the registration send an email (and cc: second registrant who wants to manage their own registration) via the Contact Us section on runDisney.com giving permission to unlink the registrations. Please include the specific event category and participant information in the email. You will then be notified by Technical Support when complete or if they have any questions regarding the request.

How do I manage my profile?
You can manage your profile when logged into your Participant Account. When inside your account, you can select "Your Registrations." You can select "Edit Registration." From here you can update personal items such as name, gender, t-shirt size, address, phone number, and emergency contact. You can also opt in/out of receiving event updates and results via text. Keep in mind when editing registration information here it does not update your Disney account information. To update your Disney account information click on "My Account."

How will I receive my medal for a Virtual Race?
Participants can expect to receive their medals in the mail following the event completion timeframe unless otherwise indicated. Medals will be shipped to the physical address submitted during the event registration process. Please note: Medals cannot be shipped to a PO Box or APO Box, and after 3 attempts to deliver participant medals to the address provided, no additional attempts will be made. All attempts to deliver medals for this event will conclude at the end of the calendar year in which the race took place.



Important Note- Active.com used to be Disney's registration site. As of 2019 race registration that is no longer the case. 

Race Weekend Pricing and Status

Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend 2021 NOW VIRTUAL
Dopey Challenge $590 (no increase) SOLD OUT
Goofy Challenge $385 (no price increase) SOLD OUT
Full Marathon $190 (no increase) SOLD OUT
Half Marathon $188 (no increase) SOLD OUT
10K $129 ($2 increase) SOLD OUT
5K $89 ($2 increase) SOLD OUT
Kids Dashes $20 Pending
Kids one miler $30 Pending 
Castaway Cay Challenge $80 (no increase)

Virtual Pricing *SOLD OUT*
Dopey Challenge: Magic Option - $225 More Magic Option - $275 More Magic Dopey - $480
Goofy Challenge: Magic Option - $129 More Magic Option - $179 More Magic Goofy - $275
Full Marathon: Magic Option - $65 More Magic Option - $120
Half Marathon: Magic Option - $59 More Magic Option - $118
10K: Magic Option - $49 More Magic Option - $99
5K: Magic Option - $40 More Magic Option - $79
Kids Races: $20-30
Castaway Cay Challenge: Magic Option - $40 More Magic Option $75

Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend 2021 NOW VIRTUAL
Fairy tale Challenge $350 ($5 increase) 
Half Marathon $205 ($6 increase)
10K $129 ($2 increase) 
5K $89 ($2 increase)
Kids Races $20-30 

Virtual Pricing *SOLD OUT*
Fairytale Challenge: Magic Option - $115 More Magic Option - $154 More Magic Princess - $232
Half Marathon: Magic Option - $59 More Magic Option - $108
10K: Magic Option - $49 More Magic Option - $89
5K: Magic Option - $40 More Magic Option - $75
Kids Races: $20-30

Star Wars Rival Run Half Marathon 2021 NOW VIRTUAL
Dark Side Challenge $330 ($10 price increase)
Half Marathon $185
10K $127 ($7 increase) 
5K $87 ($7 increase)
Kids Races $20-30 
Kessel Run Challenge $254-$399

Virtual Pricing 
Rival Run Challenge: Magic Option - $115 More Magic Option - $154 More Magic Princess - $232
Kessel Run + Star Wars Half: Galaxy Option - $128 More Galaxy Option - $177
Kessel Run + Rival Run Challenge: Galaxy Option - $184 More Galaxy Option - $223 Lightspeed Option - $301
Half Marathon: Magic Option - $59 More Magic Option - $108
10K: Magic Option - $49 More Magic Option - $89
5K: Magic Option - $40 More Magic Option - $75
Kids Races: $20-30 SOLD OUT

Disneyland Paris Half Marathon Weekend 2021
36K Challenge
31K Challenge 
Half Marathon 
10K  
5K 
Kids Races 

Disneyland Paris Princess Weekend 2020* CANCELLED*
Cinderella Challenge
8K
5K
Kids Races

Wine and Dine Half Marathon Weekend 2021
Two Course Challenge $352 ($5 increase) 
Half Marathon $208 ($3 increase) 
10K $129 ($2 increase) 
5K $89 ($4 increase) 
Kids Races $20-30

*Historical Prices*

2013 Marathon Weekend
Goofy Challenge $320
Marathon $150
Half Marathon $150
5K

2014 Marathon Weekend
Dopey Challenge $495
Goofy Challenge $340
Marathon $160
Half Marathon $160
10K $95
5K $60
Kids races $15-$30

2014 Princess Weekend
Glass Slipper Challenge $270
Half Marathon $160
10K $95
5K $60
Kids races $15-$30

2014 Disneyland Half Weekend
Dumbo Double Dare $320
Half Marathon $195
10K $105
5K $70
Kids races $20

2014 Tinkerbell Half Weekend
Half Marathon $175
10K $95
5K $70
Kids races $20

2014 Wine & Dine Half Weekend
Half Marathon $185
5K $55
Kids races $15-$30

2014 Avengers Half Weekend
Half Marathon $195
5K $70
Kids races $20

2014 Twilight Zone Tower 10-miler
10-miler $145
5K $55
Kids races $15-$30

2014 Expedition Everest Challenge
Individual registration $120
Team registration $230
Kids races $20

2015 Marathon Weekend
Dopey Challenge $530
Goofy Challenge $360
Marathon $170
Half Marathon $170
10K $105
5K $60
Kids races $15-$30

2015 Princess Weekend
Glass Slipper Challenge $295
Half Marathon $170
10K $105
5K $60
Kids races $15-$30

2015 Disneyland Half Weekend
Dumbo Double Dare $330
Half Marathon $199
10K $110
5K $75
Kids races $20

2015 Tinkerbell Half Weekend
Pixie Dust Challenge $320
Half Marathon $195
10K $105
5K $70
Kids races $20

2015 Wine & Dine Half Weekend
Half Marathon $190
5K $65
Kids races $15-$30

2015 Light Side Half Weekend
Rebel Challenge $320
Half Marathon $195
10K $105
5K $70
Kids races $20

2015 Super Heroes Half Weekend
Infinity Gauntlet Challenge $330
Half Marathon $199
10K $110
5K $75
Kids races $20

2015 Expedition Everest Challenge
Individual registration $125
Team registration $240

2016 Marathon Weekend
Dopey Challenge $550
Goofy Challenge $360
Marathon $175
Half Marathon $175
10K $110
5K $65

2017 Marathon Weekend
Dopey Challenge $560
Goofy Challenge $365
Marathon $180
Half Marathon $180
10K $110
5K $65
Kids races Dashes- $20 Mile- $30

2017 Princess Weekend
Glass Slipper Challenge $320
Half Marathon $185
10K $120
5K $75
Kids races $20-30

2017 Star Wars Darkside Weekend
Dark Side Challenge $320
Half Marathon $185
10K $120 
5K $80
Kids Races $20-30

2017 Tinker Bell Weekend
Pixie Dust Challenge $330
Half Marathon $185
10K $120 
5K $80 
Kids Races $20-30 

2017 Disneyland Paris Weekend
Challenge ?
Half Marathon $77.97
10K $57.18 
5K $36.39 
Kids Races $12.48 

2017 Disneyland Half Weekend 
Double Dare Challenge $330
Half Marathon $185
10K $120
5K $80
Kids Races $20

2017 Wine and Dine Weekend
Two Course Challenge $340
Half Marathon $199 
10K $120 
5K $80 
Kids Races $20-30

2017 Super Heroes Weekend
Infinity Gauntlet Challenge $330
Half Marathon $185
10K $120
5K $80
Kids Races $20

2018 Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend
Dopey Challenge $560 (No price increase) 
Goofy Challenge $365 (No price increase)
Full Marathon $185 ($5 increase)
Half Marathon $185 ($5 increase) 
10K $120 ($10 increase) 
5K $80 ($15 increase) 
Kids Dashes $20 
Kids one miler $30
Castaway Cay Challenge $70

2018 Lightside Weekend Race Weekend Cancelled
Resistance Challenge $330 
Half Marathon $185
10K $120 
5K $80 
Kids races $20 
VIP Experiences
      Lounge $199
      Viewing Party $79

2018 Princess Weekend
Fairy tale Challenge $340 
Half Marathon $110 
10K $120 
5K $80 
Kids Races $20-30 

2018 Darkside Weekend
Dark Side Challenge $330 ($10 price increase)
Half Marathon $185
10K $120 
5K $80
Kids Races $20-30

2018 Tinkerbell Weekend Race Weekend cancelled
Pixie Dust Challenge $330
Half Marathon $185
10K $120 
5K $80 
Kids Races $20-30

2018 Disneyland Paris Weekend

2018 Wine and Dine Weekend
Two Course Challenge $345
Half Marathon $199
10K $125
5K $85
Kids Races $20-30

2019 Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend
Dopey Challenge $585 
Goofy Challenge $385 
Full Marathon $188 
Half Marathon $188 
10K $125 
5K $85  NEW Oswald theme replaces Pluto
Kids Dashes $20 
Kids one miler $30
Castaway Cay Challenge $80 

2019 Princess Weekend
Glass Slipper Challenge $345
Half Marathon $199
10K $125
5K $85

2019 Star Wars Rival Run Weekend
Kessel Run Challenge $257-$404
Rival Run Challenge $335
Half Marathon $188
10K $125
5K $85
Kids Races $20-$30

2019 Disneyland Paris Weekend
36K Challenge $198
31K Challenge $151
Half Marathon $77
10K $59
5K $40
Kids races $15

2019 Wine and Dine Weekend
Challenge $347
Half Marathon $205
10K $127
5K $85
Kids Races $20-30

2020 Marathon Weekend 
Dopey Challenge $590
Goofy Challenge $385
Marathon $190
Half Marathon $188
10K $127
5K $87
Kids Races $20-30
Castaway Challenge $80

2020 Princess Weekend
Fairy Tale Challenge $350
Half Marathon $205
10K $127
5K $87
Kids Races

2020 Star Wars Weekend
Rival Run Challenge $330
Kessel Run Challenge $245-$399
Half Marathon $185
10K $127
5K $87
Kids races $20-30

2020 Paris Weekend
36K Challenge
31K Challenge
Half Marathon
10K
5K
Kids Races

2020 Wine and Dine Weekend
Two Course Challenge $352 Virtual $252
Half Marathon $208 Virtual $118
10K $129 Virtual $99
5K $89 Virtual $79
Kids Races $20-30

2020 Paris Princess Weekend 
Cinderella Challenge
8K
5K
Kids Races

2021 Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend
Dopey Challenge $590
Goofy Challenge $385
Marathon $190
Half Marathon $188
10K $129
5K $89
Kids Races $20-30
Castaway Challenge $80

2021 Princess Half Weekend
Fairy Tale Challenge $350
Half Marathon $205
10K $129
5K $89
Kids Races $20-30

Thanks to @opusone and @Ariel484 for help on this!


----------



## rteetz

*Proof of Time

Requirements:* required for runDisney half marathons if you expect to finish in less than 2:45 or the marathon if you expect to finish in less than 5:30 (not required for 5k or 10k's). Typically, the Proof of Time must be within two years of the runDisney race date you are registered for.
*CHANGE FOR 2020 WINE AND DINE WEEKEND*
Proof of Time is required for runners who expect to finish in less than 2:30 for a half marathon. 

*Race-specific dates:* Each race has a specific proof of time deadline. These dates are listed below.

*How to change:* Can view by going to "View my registration" or change by going to "Edit registration information". You cannot edit the Proof of Time after the deadline has past.

*Results website link:*  Link to the page where your results can be found online. runDisney has stated they want the race's main website link, but I think several folks put in the results link. I assume both are probably fine, but I would shy away from using a link to Athlinks or some other race results aggregator. I know in my experience the link to the results page works for the proof of time. 

*Time to provide:* provide your actual 10k, 12k, 15k, 10 mile, half marathon or marathon race time (chip time, if applicable) of a certified race (USATF certification for U.S. races). Use your actual race time listed on the results website - DO NOT try to translate your time to the distance you will be running at Disney.

*Best practices:* enter your best proof of time after you register, then update afterwards if you improve it (this way you don't forget if you are unable to improve your POT before the deadline). Also take a picture or screenshot of your proof time page incase things go wrong. Your runDisney account allows you to go back in and edit your registrations. 

*Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend deadline - October 20th, 2020*
*Princess Half Marathon Weekend deadline - November 17th, 2020
Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon Weekend deadline - January 21st, 2020*
*Wine and Dine Half Marathon Weekend deadline - August 4th, 2020

Transportation*

Transportation during runDisney race weekends is a very common question between people here on the boards. 

*Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend*
Transportation is provided to and from WDW Host resorts. During Marathon Weekend ALL WDW resorts are considered host resorts, and the Swan and Dolphin and Shades of Green are also considered host resorts. Runners can also drive to and from the races but you must allow yourself enough time before roads start to close for the races.

Buses start at 3:30AM for the 5K and 10K and 3AM for the Half and Full. 

*Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend*
Transportation is provided to and from WDW Host resorts. During Marathon Weekend ALL WDW resorts are considered host resorts, and the Swan and Dolphin and Shades of Green are also considered host resorts. Runners can also drive to and from the races but you must allow yourself enough time before roads start to close for the races.

*Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon Weekend*
Transportation is provided to and from WDW Host resorts. During Marathon Weekend ALL WDW resorts are considered host resorts, and the Swan and Dolphin and Shades of Green are also considered host resorts. Runners can also drive to and from the races but you must allow yourself enough time before roads start to close for the races.

*Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Weekend*
Transportation is provided to and from WDW Host resorts. During Marathon Weekend ALL WDW resorts are considered host resorts, and the Swan and Dolphin and Shades of Green are also considered host resorts. Runners can also drive to and from the races but you must allow yourself enough time before roads start to close for the races.


For guests staying at monorail resorts during WDW race weekends, the monorail does run for pre race transportation for the half and full marathons. They also run post race as well as buses.


----------



## rteetz

*Castaway Cay 5K/Challenge*

Castaway Cay 5K
During most Disney cruises, guests on board are eligible to run in a 5K on Disney's private island Castaway Cay. This 3.1 mile course runs on the island in the morning and does have on course entertainment. Participants get a race shirt and a 5K rubber medallion. 

Castaway Cay Challenge
During a 4 night Bahamian cruise following the Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend you can run a 5K on Disney's private Island Castaway Cay. This 5K can earn you two additional medals. Special merchandise is also available. Runners receive, race shirt, 5K finisher medallion, challenge medal, post race refreshments, activities and special menu options onboard. 

2018 Cost $70
2019 Cost $80
2020 Cost $80
2021 Cost $80 Virtual Options $40 or $75


----------



## rteetz

*Spectators*

Spectators are allowed and encouraged in various spots during the races. 

runDisney offers a ChEAR Squad package, there are two levels Gold and Platinum for WDW Marathon weekend, Princess weekend, and Wine & Dine. 

Gold Package 

runDisney ChEAR Squad t-shirt, stadium blanket, and clapper
Reserved seating near Cinderella's castle (first come first serve)
Reserved Finish Line seating
Hot and Cold beverages
Private restrooms
Platinum Package

All Gold amenities
Entry into race retreat area
Wine & Dine Package $45 per person

Waterproof Stadium Blanket
Mickey Clappers
Reserved Finish Line seating
Private restrooms
*ChEAR Squad for WDW Marathon Weekend 2019*

Platinum Package:
1-Day Package (Half Marathon OR Marathon) – $120
2-Day Package (Half Marathon AND Marathon) – $180

Gold Package:
1-Day Package (Half Marathon OR Marathon) – $65
2-Day Package (Half Marathon AND Marathon) – $85


Spectators not looking to buy ChEAR squad can still view the race from certain areas along the courses. For longer races spectators can view inside the parks with valid park entry. Spectators can also view from several WDW resorts along the course. Spectators are allowed on Main Street before park opening without ticket media however those spectators can't stay in the park after it opens. 

Runner Tracking is available for runners in the 10K, Half, and Full marathons. Updates can be sent during text or email. 

During 5K and 10K races spectators can view the start and finish for no charge. 

In Disneyland you can view runners along the streets and surrounding neighborhoods of Anaheim and in the Finish Line are. 

*Race Retreat*

A VIP Race Retreat Package is the ultimate way for runners to add extra magic to race morning. Plus, Race Retreat is the perfect location to reunite with friends and family after the race.

*Race Retreat VIP Packages include:*

Private Hospitality tent near the Finish Line, including live video feed from the race and access to live runner results
Pre-race pastries and fruit, plus coffee, water and PowerAde
Private restrooms, changing tents and bag check
Disney character meet & greets
Disney-catered post-race brunch
Designated location to meet friends and family to celebrate your accomplishment*
_Walt Disney World_® Marathon Weekend keepsake
_Walt Disney World_® Marathon – $120
_Walt Disney World_® Half Marathon – $120
Goofy's Race and a Half Challenge – $230
Dopey Challenge – $230
*Race Retreat became Runners Square in 2020 *

Runners Square benefits include:

Special open-air, “finish-chute” location
Pre-race continental breakfast
Stretching green
Exclusive starting line walk-out
Dedicated “gEAR check” station and Port-O-Lets
Celebratory Photo Moment and amenity item
Commemorative treat and beverages
Runners Square packages*

Disney 10K (only available during Princess, SW, and W&D) Package – $85
Disney Half Marathon or Marathon Package – $85
Disney Challenge Package (10K+Half or Half+Full) – $160


----------



## rteetz

*Race Weekend Hotels*

Disneyland

The Disneyland resort does not have specific race weekend hotels. There are 3 Disneyland Resort hotels that are Disney owned. All 3 hotel are within walking distance of race weekend events. 

The Disneyland Hotel
The Grand Californian (DVC)
Paradise Pier Hotel 

Disneyland also has dozens of offsite good neighbor hotels. These hotels range from higher deluxe options to lower economy options. Some of the hotels are within walking distance of race weekend events and others are not. The Anaheim Resort Transportation system does run between a lot of these hotels. 

Walt Disney World

The Walt Disney World Resort has over 2 dozen onsite hotels that all have race weekend transportation. Several deluxe hotels have DVC (Disney Vacation Club) options. 

The Grand Floridian (DVC)
The Contemporary (DVC)
The Polynesian Village (DVC)
Bay Lake Tower (DVC)
Pop Century
Caribbean Beach
Animal Kingdom Lodge (DVC)
Saratoga Springs (DVC)
Port Orleans Riverside
Port Orleans French Quarter
All-Star Music
All-Star Movies
All-Star Sports
Coronado Springs
Art of Animation
Wilderness Lodge (DVC)
The Yacht Club
The Beach Club (DVC)
The Boardwalk Inn (DVC)
Old Key West (DVC)
Ft. Wilderness
Riviera Resort (DVC)

The Swan and Dolphin are onsite hotels however they are not owned and operated by Disney. These two hotels DO have race weekend transportation. The same goes for the military family hotel Shades of Green, it is a RunDisney host resort.

For WDW race weekends all onsite Disney hotels and the Swan and Dolphin are considered race weekend hotels and do offer transportation to and from the expo and the races. 

With the Walt Disney World resort, they utilize a system called MyMagic+. This system allows you to book advanced dining reservations 180 days in advance, book Fastpasses 60 days in advance, get customized magicbands that will be used for your room key, park ticket, and Fastpasses. 

Walt Disney World and Disneyland both have resort specific apps. It is recommended to download these prior to your trip to the resort. 

Annual Passholders do get to use MyMagic+ however can only book Fastpasses 30 days in advance instead of 60 days unless you are staying at a Disney resort. 

Guests staying at offsite hotels also book Fastpasses at 30 days in advance rather than 60 days for onsite guests.


----------



## rteetz

*The Expo*

The runDisney Health and Fitness Expo is part of race weekend. The expo is where all runners must attend and pick up race number/bib, shirt, and gEAR bag. During the expo, you can check out the official runDisney Race Weekend merchandise, and get a peek at the latest in fitness apparel, footwear, sunglasses, gadgets, nutritional products. The expo also has a Speaker series that includes appearances 

Walt Disney World race weekend expos take place at the ESPN Wide World of Sports

Disneyland race weekend expos take place at the Disneyland Hotel Exhibit Hall

WDW Marathon Weekend Expo 


Princess Half Marathon Weekend Expo


Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon Weekend Expo


Wine and Dine Half Marathon Weekend Expo





*As of 2018 New Balance and runDisney are no longer partnering for Disney branded running shoes.*

2017 New Balance runDisney Shoes
http://www.newbalance.com/rundisney/?searchSource=Disney

Info on the New Balance Expo booth virtual queue
http://www.nbvirtualqueue.com


----------



## rteetz

*Travel Agencies and Charity registration
*
If you are unable to get in during registration there are two more options for runners. 

The first is booking with a travel agency. Certain travel agencies have a deal with Disney where they sell vacation packages for race weekends. These packages often have to include race registration, hotel and park tickets. Sometimes that will vary between travel agencies though. 

The second option is running for a charity. This usually means you have to raise a certain amount of money in order to run in the event. runDisney likes to partner with the Leukemia and Lymphoma Society as a charity. 

*New this year (2019):*
A two-night minimum hotel and theme park ticket package is required with all participation options. After joining our team, you will be introduced to an official Disney travel coordinator who will assist you with building a customized plan for your trip to Walt Disney World. You will be able to take advantage of special resort pricing for event weekend, add nights to your stay, arrange theme park tickets and dining plans, as well as add other amenities to your stay. Please note if you live within a 90 mile radius, you may waive the two-night minimum hotel stay requirement. For Walt Disney World Annual Passholders and Walt Disney World Cast Members, the ticket requirement will be waived.

Here is a list of runDisney Travel agency partners






Academy Travel

Acclaim Travel

Chamonix-Brasil

Dream Departures

Heart of the Valley

Kaluah Tours

Kamel Turismo-Brasil

Kintetsu-Japan

Magical Enchanted Vacations

Magical Miles

Pegasus

Rent a Tour Turismo – Brasil

Running Tours Melbourne

Sports Tours International – UK

Travelieer-Mexico

Travel by Groups

Travel with Liz

Travelling Fit-Australia

Wish Upon A Star With Us

List of Charities participating in runDisney events






Alex's Lemonade Stand Foundation

ALSAC/St. Jude Children's Research Hospital

American Association for Cancer Research (AACR)

American Foundation for Suicide Prevention

American Liver Foundation

A-T Children's Project

Autism Speaks

Catch A Lift Fund

Covenant House

Give Kids the World

Homes for Our Troops

Hope Water Project

Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation (JDRF)

Kellsie's Hope Foundation

The Magic Foundation

Michael J. Fox Foundation for Parkinsons Research

Parent Project Muscular Dystrophy

RODS – Racing for Orphans With Down Syndrome

Scott Carter Foundation

Sophie and Madigan's Playground

Tourette Syndrome Association

Special Note: Travel Agencies and Charities may vary for each event. Check the runDisney website for specific race weekends that you are interested in.


----------



## rteetz

*Other FAQs*

*Does runDisney have a transfer or deferral policy?*
runDisney DOES NOT have a transfer or deferral policy as of 2016. They used to offer a deferral for an additional fee and it was only open to a limited number of spots for a limited amount of time. runDisney is reviewing their policies and something new may be out for 2017 but as of right now neither are offered. If you have a medical issue that prevents you from running it is recommended that you still contact runDisney as it has been said they are giving out partial "refund credits" for those with medical issues. 

*How does RunDisney do on course photos? *
RunDisney moved to their own photo service Photopass. In the past they had used a service called Marathonfoto. Now with photopass if you buy a photopass package for your vacation you get your race photos included. There are usually instructions in your race weekend guide with how to add race photos to your photopass account. 

Codes are usually in the post race section of the event guide. Unfortunately there is no search option in the digital guides. 

Here is a great explanation of photopass and RunDisney from @Ariel484 

"When you log into PhotoPass on your MDE account, you see all of your pictures there as usual. In the parks they use your Magic Band or the photographer will scan a card to give it to you - you then input the number on the back of the card into your account and your pics show up.

runDisney photopass is a lot like using one of those cards - your Magic Band is NOT used, it's all about your bib number. When we get the event guide, there will be a 16-digit code printed that corresponds to each race and x where our bib number will need to be added in. For the Disneyland Half, for example, it was 2016-LAND-HLFx-xxxx. So if my bib number was 15607, I'd go into my PhotoPass area of My Disney Experience and put in 2016-LAND-HLF1-5607. If you have a bib number less than 5 digits, you add a zero/zeroes in front (so bib number 4567 would be 2016-LAND-HLF0-4567, bibs number 1 would be 2016-LAND-HLF0-0001). There are no special codes for the challenges, so if you're doing a challenge you'd input the code for each separate race (i.e. a Goofy runner will have a code for both the half marathon and marathon - there's no Goofy code).

It did take a bit for the pictures to actually pop up after Tink this year...it wasn't instantaneous, but I was happy with the number and quality of pictures I got from runDisney. Light years better than MarathonFoto. Just make sure your bib number is very visible, because if it's not, there's no way to link up your pictures."


----------



## rteetz

*Volunteering*

Every RunDisney race weekend has hundreds if not thousands of volunteers to make the races work well. Volunteers help with everything from expo, to handing out medals at the races. 

You must sign up to become a volunteer. Signing up to be a volunteer is similar to signing up for a race. 

Volunteers usually get a shirt and/or jacket to wear while they work and a one day park ticket as a thanks for their work if you work on the larger races. 

Volunteers during race day often have very long days and must report very early even earlier than runners.

A volunteer report from poster @ejcraft 

"I did medals for the 5K, you must report at like 3am, and basically you unpack the medals hang them on the racks, then take turns handing them out as people come across the finish line. I volunteered for Disneyland Tink so we got a free tshirt we were required to wear. ( I think some of the WDW races you get light weight jackets) we got a snack box like the ones they give out at the end of the race.

I then volunteered inside of the expo, here we were actually given a full lunch buffet style. you worked at a bunch of different jobs, giving out pins, and the clear bag and bibs."


----------



## SRUAlmn

Yayyyyyyy!!! Thank you so much for starting this!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Great idea. It would be interesting to track the cost of these events and challenges. Alo, you should probably note something about the deferral policy.


----------



## rteetz

BuckeyeBama said:


> Great idea. It would be interesting to track the cost of these events and challenges. Alo, you should probably note something about the deferral policy.


Good idea I'm still working on it so I'll try my best to add those in.


----------



## jhorstma

FAQs about volunteering would be awesome!


----------



## rteetz

jhorstma said:


> FAQs about volunteering would be awesome!


Good idea! I will see what I can find but I have no personal experience so help from those who have volunteered would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ejcraft

jhorstma said:


> FAQs about volunteering would be awesome!



I can help a little bit with this, as I have volunteered for a Disneyland race, and will be volunteering for the Wine and dine 1/2marathon.

Not really sure what people would be interested in, but will put some stuff and and check back so if any one asked a particular uestion I will try and answer them..

signing up to volunteer is almost as nerve racking as it has been to make sure you get a spot for a race.  Since you get a 1 day ticket for signing up to work the 1/2 marathon , those spots usually go first, otherwise you need 2 shifts to get that same ticket for other shifts.  

some of this may be slightly different, as they did just change the sight where you sign up, I think a new company is doing it.

I did medals for the 5K, you must report at like 3am, and basically you unpack the medals hang them on the racks, then take turns handing them out as people come across the finish line. I volunteered for Disneyland Tink so we got a free tshirt we were required to wear. ( I think some of the WDW races you get light weight jackets) we got a snack box like the ones they give out at the end of the race.

I then volunteered inside of the expo,  here we were actually given a full lunch buffet style. you worked at a bunch of different jobs, giving out pins, and the clear bag and bibs.

I fully enjoyed this and will do it again. they emailed the 1 day ticket to me several weeks after the event. 

feel free to ask questions and I will answer to the best of my ability.


----------



## cmarsh31

Thank you so much! As a newbie this is so helpful!


----------



## ZellyB

Great start to the thread, Ryan.  Thanks for putting it together.


----------



## SRUAlmn

I think it might be important to note a few things about registration that we learned the hard way.

1. Races sell out literally in half an hour or less (10Ks and 5Ks in a matter of minutes!)
2. You cannot register two adults at the same time, under the same login/account. You have to register one, then sign in with the other adult's name and register them (or do it simultaneously on two different devices.) I'm a teacher so my husband was in charge of registering us. He did his (right when the race opened- the 10K) and then went to do mine and it was already sold out!! So now we're both registered for the half (which we are scared to death of) and he planned on deferring the 10K and from what I've heard he can't now? So annoying!!


----------



## SRUAlmn

SRUAlmn said:


> I think it might be important to note a few things about registration that we learned the hard way.
> 
> 1. Races sell out literally in half an hour or less (10Ks and 5Ks in a matter of minutes!)
> 2. You cannot register two adults at the same time, under the same login/account. You have to register one, then sign in with the other adult's name and register them (or do it simultaneously on two different devices.) I'm a teacher so my husband was in charge of registering us. He did his (right when the race opened- the 10K) and then went to do mine and it was already sold out!! So now we're both registered for the half (which we are scared to death of) and he planned on deferring the 10K and from what I've heard he can't now? So annoying!!



Never mind!!  Just saw the additions since yesterday and looks like you have it covered!


----------



## rteetz

SRUAlmn said:


> I think it might be important to note a few things about registration that we learned the hard way.
> 
> 1. Races sell out literally in half an hour or less (10Ks and 5Ks in a matter of minutes!)
> 2. You cannot register two adults at the same time, under the same login/account. You have to register one, then sign in with the other adult's name and register them (or do it simultaneously on two different devices.) I'm a teacher so my husband was in charge of registering us. He did his (right when the race opened- the 10K) and then went to do mine and it was already sold out!! So now we're both registered for the half (which we are scared to death of) and he planned on deferring the 10K and from what I've heard he can't now? So annoying!!


Yep I made sure to put those two things in the registration part.


----------



## opusone

Great start @rteetz!

One quick item for the "Race Weekend Hotels" section.  Shades of Green resort is in the same camp as Swan and Dolphin... onsite resort but not operated by Disney.  They also have runDisney transportation.  I guess this applies to the "Transportation" section as well.


----------



## rteetz

opusone said:


> Great start @rteetz!
> 
> One quick item for the "Race Weekend Hotels" section.  Shades of Green resort is in the same camp as Swan and Dolphin... onsite resort but not operated by Disney.  They also have runDisney transportation.  I guess this applies to the "Transportation" section as well.


Thanks I forgot about that place I'll add it!


----------



## dcrunner

One thing to note:

Re: spectators, you note that spectators at longer races are allowed to watch from inside the park, but only with park entry. My understanding, at least for the Princess Half, from others on this board, is that you can watch from Main Street in MK without park entry. Not sure if this is the case for all of the half marathons in WDW, but you might want to check with others more knowledgeable than me.


----------



## rteetz

dcrunner said:


> One thing to note:
> 
> Re: spectators, you note that spectators at longer races are allowed to watch from inside the park, but only with park entry. My understanding, at least for the Princess Half, from others on this board, is that you can watch from Main Street in MK without park entry. Not sure if this is the case for all of the half marathons in WDW, but you might want to check with others more knowledgeable than me.


Thanks! As far as I know they require park tickets to enter. Maybe that's changed and they allow you to enter without but once 9 am hits you have to leave? I know for sure that after 9 am when all the parks open you cannot get in without park tickets.


----------



## Ariel484

dcrunner said:


> One thing to note:
> 
> Re: spectators, you note that spectators at longer races are allowed to watch from inside the park, but only with park entry. My understanding, at least for the Princess Half, from others on this board, is that you can watch from Main Street in MK without park entry. Not sure if this is the case for all of the half marathons in WDW, but you might want to check with others more knowledgeable than me.





rteetz said:


> Thanks! As far as I know they require park tickets to enter. Maybe that's changed and they allow you to enter without but once 9 am hits you have to leave? I know for sure that after 9 am when all the parks open you cannot get in without park tickets.


@dcrunner is correct.  You can watch on Main Street without a park ticket before the park opens.


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> @dcrunner is correct.  You can watch on Main Street without a park ticket before the park opens.


Good to know I'll add that in.


----------



## Ariel484

@rteez - 2016 Marathon Weekend spectator page from the Event Guide.  Sort of clarifies (?) when you do and do not need a park ticket.


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> @rteez - 2016 Marathon Weekend spectator page from the Event Guide.  Sort of clarifies (?) when you do and do not need a park ticket.


Thanks!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Ariel484 said:


> @rteez - 2016 Marathon Weekend spectator page from the Event Guide.  Sort of clarifies (?) when you do and do not need a park ticket.




Are spectators allowed to take the buses for runners? Will there be buses running for later than 5am for a half marathon? TIA!


----------



## Ariel484

run.minnie.miles said:


> Are spectators allowed to take the buses for runners? Will there be buses running for later than 5am for a half marathon? TIA!


You can take the race buses, but they're cut off at 5! I tried to get on one as a spectator at 4:50 and even that was too late!


----------



## DopeyBadger

run.minnie.miles said:


> Are spectators allowed to take the buses for runners? Will there be buses running for later than 5am for a half marathon? TIA!



I'll add that the buses do start running again at 7am for spectators.  Just factor that in when deciding whether to take the last bus at 5am (or thereabouts) or the first bus at 7am dependent on how fast the person you're spectating can run.  I ran in corral C of the WDW Half in 2016 and ran a 1:43 and my family took the 7am (or first available) bus from AKL and arrived at the finish line about 2 minutes before I crossed.  My family knows this year since I'll likely be in corral A/B and run near a 1:35-1:40 that to see me cross for the HM they'd have to take the last bus around 5am.  Here's the WDW 2016 program page with past bus run times:


----------



## rteetz

I updated the volunteering section but would to hear more from people about that.


----------



## SRUAlmn

What about bags? I've read that you can check a bag to pick back up at the finish line, but I wasn't sure if small bags or running belts or camelbacks were available on the course. Just thinking I'll want my phone to take pics and snapchat of course and maybe some electrolyte gels or nuun tablets or water or something? Or maybe a protein bar?


----------



## rteetz

SRUAlmn said:


> What about bags? I've read that you can check a bag to pick back up at the finish line, but I wasn't sure if small bags or running belts or camelbacks were available on the course. Just thinking I'll want my phone to take pics and snapchat of course and maybe some electrolyte gels or nuun tablets or water or something? Or maybe a protein bar?


You can check a bag. The bag has to be clear/see through. Your t-shirt bag they give you is what you are recommended to use. They also give you a bag check sticker for the bag in the bag with your shirt. On course you can have running belts but rundisney security will check them as you enter. I don't do either usually but do have my phone with me. I just hold onto it while I run even though most people probably don't want to do that.


----------



## SRUAlmn

rteetz said:


> You can check a bag. The bag has to be clear/see through. Your t-shirt bag they give you is what you are recommended to use. They also give you a bag check sticker for the bag in the bag with your shirt. On course you can have running belts but rundisney security will check them as you enter. I don't do either usually but do have my phone with me. I just hold onto it while I run even though most people probably don't want to do that.


Thanks so much! Good to know that I could take a running belt with a few things and also good to know there is great security


----------



## Anisum

Not sure if you think this would be relevant to the FAQs but I know people ask from time to time about anniversary years. At one point I know a bunch of us worked up a list of the next anniversary for each race:

*WDW Marathon Weekend:*
WDW 5k - 2018 (25th)
WDW 10k - 2018 (5th) 
WDW Half - 2017 (20th)
WDW Marathon - 2018 (25th)
Goofy Challenge - 2020 (15th)
Dopey Challenge - 2018 (5th)

*Disneyland Half Weekend:*
Disneyland 5k - 2020 (15th) 
Disneyland 10k - 2017 (5th)
Disneyland Half - 2020 (15th)
Dumbo Double Dare - 2017 (5th)

*Princess Weekend:*
Royal Family/Princess 5k - 2018 (10th) 
Enchanted 10k - 2018 (5th)
Princess Half - 2018 (10th)
Glass Slipper Challenge - 2018 (5th)

*Wine & Dine Weekend:*
Mickey's Jingle Jungle/Holiday 5k - 2019 (10th)
Wine & Dine 10k - 2020 (5th)
Wine & Dine Half - 2019 (10th)
Lumiere's Two Course Challenge -2020 (5th)

*Tinkerbell Weekend:*
Neverland 5k - 2021 (10th)
Tinker Bell 10k - 2018 (5th)
Tinker Bell Half - 2021 (10th)
Pixie Dust Challenge - 2019 (5th)

*Star Wars Weekends:*
Star Wars (Rebel) Half/5k/10k/Challenge - 2019 (5th)
Star Wars (Dark Side) Half/5k/10k/Challenge - 2020 (5th)
Kessel Run - 2020 (5th)

*Avengers Weekend:*
Avengers Half/5k - 2018 (5th)
[Insert Avengers Name Here] 10k - 2019 (5th) 
Infinity Gauntlet - 2019 (5th)

*DL Paris:*
Disneyland Paris 5k - 2020 (5th)
Disneyland Paris Half - 2020 (5th)
Castle to Chateau - 2020 (5th)


----------



## rteetz

Anisum said:


> Not sure if you think this would be relevant to the FAQs but I know people ask from time to time about anniversary years. At one point I know a bunch of us worked up a list of the next anniversary for each race:
> 
> *WDW Marathon Weekend:*
> WDW 5k - 2018 (25th)
> WDW 10k - 2018 (5th)
> WDW Half - 2017 (20th)
> WDW Marathon - 2018 (25th)
> Goofy Challenge - 2020 (15th)
> Dopey Challenge - 2018 (5th)
> 
> *Disneyland Half Weekend:*
> Disneyland 5k - 2020 (15th)
> Disneyland 10k - 2017 (5th)
> Disneyland Half - 2020 (15th)
> Dumbo Double Dare - 2017 (5th)
> 
> *Princess Weekend:*
> Royal Family/Princess 5k - 2018 (10th)
> Enchanted 10k - 2018 (5th)
> Princess Half - 2018 (10th)
> Glass Slipper Challenge - 2018 (5th)
> 
> *Wine & Dine Weekend:*
> Mickey's Jingle Jungle/Holiday 5k - 2019 (10th)
> Wine & Dine 10k - 2020 (5th)
> Wine & Dine Half - 2019 (10th)
> Lumiere's Two Course Challenge -2020 (5th)
> 
> *Tinkerbell Weekend:*
> Neverland 5k - 2021 (10th)
> Tinker Bell 10k - 2018 (5th)
> Tinker Bell Half - 2021 (10th)
> Pixie Dust Challenge - 2019 (5th)
> 
> *Star Wars Weekends:*
> Star Wars (Rebel) Half/5k/10k/Challenge - 2019 (5th)
> Star Wars (Dark Side) Half/5k/10k/Challenge - 2020 (5th)
> Kessel Run - 2020 (5th)
> 
> *Avengers Weekend:*
> Avengers Half/5k - 2018 (5th)
> [Insert Avengers Name Here] 10k - 2019 (5th)
> Infinity Gauntlet - 2019 (5th)
> 
> *DL Paris:*
> Disneyland Paris 5k - 2020 (5th)
> Disneyland Paris Half - 2020 (5th)
> Castle to Chateau - 2020 (5th)


Thanks! I'll add it to the first page!


----------



## Patricia1

SRUAlmn said:


> I think it might be important to note a few things about registration that we learned the hard way.
> 
> 1. Races sell out literally in half an hour or less (10Ks and 5Ks in a matter of minutes!)
> 2. You cannot register two adults at the same time, under the same login/account. You have to register one, then sign in with the other adult's name and register them (or do it simultaneously on two different devices.) I'm a teacher so my husband was in charge of registering us. He did his (right when the race opened- the 10K) and then went to do mine and it was already sold out!! So now we're both registered for the half (which we are scared to death of) and he planned on deferring the 10K and from what I've heard he can't now? So annoying!!



OMG, just reading this reminds me how frustrating it is to register for Disney races.  Love them, but boy are they nerve racking!  Just did Disneyland 10k and was only able to register daughter and myself and mine was on hold for what seems forever! Wasn't able to register DH, he was so bummed .  Told DH that the next ones we had to do as you recommend, simultaneously!!


----------



## swade95

Does anyone know when the rest of the 2017 race dates will be released?


----------



## rteetz

swade95 said:


> Does anyone know when the rest of the 2017 race dates will be released?


I want to say October but I don't remember exactly.


----------



## opusone

swade95 said:


> Does anyone know when the rest of the 2017 race dates will be released?





rteetz said:


> I want to say October but I don't remember exactly.



Yes, early October.  I believe it was October 7th last year.


----------



## rteetz

Finally added the anniversary dates for the races to the first post. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## swade95

rteetz said:


> I want to say October but I don't remember exactly.





opusone said:


> Yes, early October.  I believe it was October 7th last year.



Thank you


----------



## Outonarun

Th


rteetz said:


> Finally added the anniversary dates for the races to the first post. Sorry for the delay.


Thanks!! Much appreciated


----------



## SRUAlmn

I'd love more Expo info! What types of merchandise are normally offered, how quickly do things run out, what are the hours (for the WDW Marathon weekend,) etc... I'm a teacher and I'm lucky to even get off on Friday, so we aren't going to make it to the expo until Thursday night at the earliest and I'm worried things will be super picked over.


----------



## rteetz

SRUAlmn said:


> I'd love more Expo info! What types of merchandise are normally offered, how quickly do things run out, what are the hours (for the WDW Marathon weekend,) etc... I'm a teacher and I'm lucky to even get off on Friday, so we aren't going to make it to the expo until Thursday night at the earliest and I'm worried things will be super picked over.


They offer all sorts of stuff. You have outside vendors that come in plus official race merchandise. Some items sellout on the first day some don't. Jackets and wine glasses are usually hot items. I can do a more comprehensive list of things later.


----------



## rteetz

I've added some info regarding photopass and RunDisney to the first page thanks to @Ariel484


----------



## derekleigh

Any official dates for the 2018 Marathon and Princess weekends? Didn't know if anything was released at the Paris Half Marathon Weekend.


----------



## Anisum

derekleigh said:


> Any official dates for the 2018 Marathon and Princess weekends? Didn't know if anything was released at the Paris Half Marathon Weekend.


You probably have to wait another week or two. Last year schedules were released on October 7th which is the first Wednesday of October so I would say we could see them as early as the 5th or as late as whenever runDisney remembers to post them.


----------



## derekleigh

Anisum said:


> You probably have to wait another week or two. Last year schedules were released on October 7th which is the first Wednesday of October so I would say we could see them as early as the 5th or as late as whenever runDisney remembers to post them.



Yeah I figured I might be a bit early. I know rD usually has info on those two events by W&D or Avengers. I have a good guess as to what the dates will most likely be, but I just want to know the official dates so I can start planning my next Disney trip!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## minivan3

If this is wrong thread, please move. Half of my race party will arrive for the Princess Weekend on Friday night.  Unfortunately, they will not get to the Expo in time to pick up their bibs before the Expo closes.  What are their options to get their bibs before they race Saturday morning?


----------



## Ariel484

minivan3 said:


> If this is wrong thread, please move. Half of my race party will arrive for the Princess Weekend on Friday night.  Unfortunately, they will not get to the Expo in time to pick up their bibs before the Expo closes.  What are their options to get their bibs before they race Saturday morning?


Only option is "emergency bib pick-up" at the runner information tent the morning of the race - this is unadvertised and not guaranteed, but I doubt it'll go away (it's there in case flights get delayed or whatever).

Make sure they bring their signed waiver and ID. They'd need to go to the expo later to get their race shirts.


----------



## FFigawi

Ariel484 said:


> Only option is "emergency bib pick-up" at the runner information tent the morning of the race - this is unadvertised and not guaranteed, but I doubt it'll go away (it's there in case flights get delayed or whatever).



I wouldn't depend on this being an option. Sure, it may still be offered, but if it isn't, the friends of the OP are out of luck. I recommend they schedule their flights to allow them to get to the expo in time to pick up their bibs.


----------



## Keels

minivan3 said:


> If this is wrong thread, please move. Half of my race party will arrive for the Princess Weekend on Friday night.  Unfortunately, they will not get to the Expo in time to pick up their bibs before the Expo closes.  What are their options to get their bibs before they race Saturday morning?



The line for the "information tent" where purported emergency bib pick-up was located was over 150 people deep on Saturday at Princess this weekend, and this was at 5:15 a.m. - so, roughly 15 minutes before corral A started.

Out of all the RD race weekends I've done this year, this was by far the longest line I'd seen for the information tent - it was weaving all the way back to the entrance to the corrals ... that's how ridiculously long it was.

If your friends choose to go this option, they will need to get there as early as possible (I'm talking like 3:30 a.m.), be prepared to wait in line and then, ultimately, be prepared to be told they're out of luck.


----------



## Anisum

minivan3 said:


> If this is wrong thread, please move. Half of my race party will arrive for the Princess Weekend on Friday night.  Unfortunately, they will not get to the Expo in time to pick up their bibs before the Expo closes.  What are their options to get their bibs before they race Saturday morning?


This year Dark Side had a packet pickup option where you could have your packet delivered to the hotel and pick it up when you arrive. We haven't had any WDW races since then but it came out about 2-3 weeks before the event and it's possible that it might be offered again (Wine & Dine and Marathon Weekend will be telling). I would suggest if earlier flights are an option for them to take it but if not and this service is available (at Dark Side it was a $40 fee) to take it because it's a much safer option than using emergency pick-up on Princess Weekend.

If it's not possible and you end up in that line get there ASAP as @Keels suggested. I had a friend who picked up Saturday morning and we got there at maybe 3:45-4:00am and she only had to wait in a line of 10-12 people.


----------



## opusone

Anisum said:


> This year Dark Side had a packet pickup option where you could have your packet delivered to the hotel and pick it up when you arrive. We haven't had any WDW races since then but it came out about 2-3 weeks before the event and it's possible that it might be offered again (Wine & Dine and Marathon Weekend will be telling).



Actually, the resort delivery wasn't an option for Dark Side.  At one point, they did post that the resort delivery would be an option, and then they promptly removed it from the website.  In the end, the only option at Dark Side was to pick up race day morning if you paid a fee ahead of time.  I haven't seen this option since Dark Side.


----------



## Anisum

opusone said:


> Actually, the resort delivery wasn't an option for Dark Side.  At one point, they did post that the resort delivery would be an option, and then they promptly removed it from the website.  In the end, the only option at Dark Side was to pick up race day morning if you paid a fee ahead of time.  I haven't seen this option since Dark Side.


Really? They had a registration link and everything. Any word on what they did for those who did register before they took it down.

As for not seeing it since, I assumed it might become a WDW specific thing since the number of people staying on site for DL races is much smaller. If they took it down that's less likely though.


----------



## opusone

Anisum said:


> Really? They had a registration link and everything. Any word on what they did for those who did register before they took it down.



Actually, funny you mention it, because I actually did register for the resort delivery option during the very brief period it was on their website, and you will see on the e-mail confirmation I received (inserted below) that under "Payments" it states "TEST" as well as still showing a balance due of $34.  They never did charge my credit card, so I think they were just testing it out when they temporarily put it up on their website.


----------



## Anisum

Wow, that's kind of crazy. Thanks for the update. Looks like showing up the morning of is still the best bet.


----------



## bellrae

I just noticed that the runDisney website has update the dates for Disneyland Half weekend in 2017. Confirmed for 1-3 September 2017.


----------



## rteetz

bellrae said:


> I just noticed that the runDisney website has update the dates for Disneyland Half weekend in 2017. Confirmed for 1-3 September 2017.


Thanks! I updated the first post.


----------



## NJlauren

With Disneyland half update I'm hoping others are quick to follow??


----------



## rteetz

NJlauren said:


> With Disneyland half update I'm hoping others are quick to follow??


The full calendar should be released soon.


----------



## bellrae

Paris dates confirmed on the runDisney Facebook today as September 21-24, 2017.


----------



## opusone

@rteetz, maybe I missed it, but I think we should add a section on POT (probably as a subsection in the Registration post).  The key things I can think of are requirements, race-specific dates, location of data, how to change, what link to provide, time to provide, and best practices.

*Requirements:* required for rD half marathons if you expect to finish in less than 2:45 or the marathon if you expect to finish in less than 5:30 (not required for 5k or 10k's).  Typically, the POT must be within two years of the rD race date you are registered for.
*Race-specific dates:* do we want to add the POT deadline dates under the race-specific details on page 1?
*Location of data:* Active.com registration page (myevents.active.com)
*How to change:* can view by going to "View my registration" or change by going to "Edit registration information"
*Results website link:* I'm still confused on this one, but describe whether you should enter the POT race's main website link or a link to the results website.  It is my understanding from a while ago that, when asked, rD stated they wanted the race's main website link, but I think several folks put in the results link.  I assume both are probably fine, but I would shy away from using a link to Athlinks or some other race results aggregator.
*Time to provide:* provide your actual 10k, 12k, 15k, 10 mile, half marathon or marathon race time (chip time, if applicable) of a certified race (USATF certification for U.S. races).  Use your actual race time listed on the results website - DO NOT try to translate your time to the distance you will be running at Disney.
*Best practices:* enter your best proof of time AT TIME OF REGISTRATION, then update afterwards if you improve it (this way you don't forget if you are unable to improve your POT before the deadline).


----------



## Ariel484

^^and take a screenshot of whatever you submit, in case things look wonky once bib numbers come out.


----------



## rteetz

opusone said:


> @rteetz, maybe I missed it, but I think we should add a section on POT (probably as a subsection in the Registration post).  The key things I can think of are requirements, race-specific dates, location of data, how to change, what link to provide, time to provide, and best practices.
> 
> *Requirements:* required for rD half marathons if you expect to finish in less than 2:45 or the marathon if you expect to finish in less than 5:30 (not required for 5k or 10k's).  Typically, the POT must be within two years of the rD race date you are registered for.
> *Race-specific dates:* do we want to add the POT deadline dates under the race-specific details on page 1?
> *Location of data:* Active.com registration page (myevents.active.com)
> *How to change:* can view by going to "View my registration" or change by going to "Edit registration information"
> *Results website link:* I'm still confused on this one, but describe whether you should enter the POT race's main website link or a link to the results website.  It is my understanding from a while ago that, when asked, rD stated they wanted the race's main website link, but I think several folks put in the results link.  I assume both are probably fine, but I would shy away from using a link to Athlinks or some other race results aggregator.
> *Time to provide:* provide your actual 10k, 12k, 15k, 10 mile, half marathon or marathon race time (chip time, if applicable) of a certified race (USATF certification for U.S. races).  Use your actual race time listed on the results website - DO NOT try to translate your time to the distance you will be running at Disney.
> *Best practices:* enter your best proof of time AT TIME OF REGISTRATION, then update afterwards if you improve it (this way you don't forget if you are unable to improve your POT before the deadline).


Yes I will add that right away!


----------



## Punchie

How far in advance do they put out schedules? As in, when will 2018 events start showing up? Thank you!


----------



## rteetz

Punchie said:


> How far in advance do they put out schedules? As in, when will 2018 events start showing up? Thank you!


For the first half of 2018 dates should be finalized any time now. The second half of 2018 won't come out until next year.


----------



## Punchie

rteetz said:


> For the first half of 2018 dates should be finalized any time now. The second half of 2018 won't come out until next year.



Thank you! I'm looking for an early 2018 race.


----------



## derekleigh

rteetz said:


> For the first half of 2018 dates should be finalized any time now. The second half of 2018 won't come out until next year.



Thanks! I thought the early race weekends of 2018 would have been out this weekend. Maybe at the Avengers Weekend coming up!


----------



## opusone

rteetz said:


> For the first half of 2018 dates should be finalized any time now. The second half of 2018 won't come out until next year.





Punchie said:


> Thank you! I'm looking for an early 2018 race.





derekleigh said:


> Thanks! I thought the early race weekends of 2018 would have been out this weekend. Maybe at the Avengers Weekend coming up!



I am beginning to think that the rD schedule release process has changed.  In the past, the full year schedule was posted in early October, but so far, they have only been releasing the schedule piecemeal.  As far as I can tell, only the following 2017-2018 race weekends have been released so far: DL Half, Paris DL, Wine & Dine, and Super Heros.  Maybe they will eventually release the entire 2017-2018 year like they have in the past, but so far, it's been one or two races at a time.


----------



## rteetz

opusone said:


> I am beginning to think that the rD schedule release process has changed.  In the past, the full year schedule was posted in early October, but so far, they have only been releasing the schedule piecemeal.  As far as I can tell, only the following 2017-2018 race weekends have been released so far: DL Half, Paris DL, Wine & Dine, and Super Heros.  Maybe they will eventually release the entire 2017-2018 year like they have in the past, but so far, it's been one or two races at a time.


Yes I agree. It will be interesting to see going forward.


----------



## derekleigh

m





opusone said:


> I am beginning to think that the rD schedule release process has changed.  In the past, the full year schedule was posted in early October, but so far, they have only been releasing the schedule piecemeal.  As far as I can tell, only the following 2017-2018 race weekends have been released so far: DL Half, Paris DL, Wine & Dine, and Super Heros.  Maybe they will eventually release the entire 2017-2018 year like they have in the past, but so far, it's been one or two races at a time.



You're probably right. I would guess the next group of release dates will include the Marathon Weekend, Light Side, & Princess. Would it be wrong to expect them before the year is out? Otherwise I fully expect them to be released (officially) no later than the 2017 Marathon weekend.

I just know I want them sooner than normal simply because my family and I are taking a year break from Disney and will return in 2018. We usually do the Marathon Weekend races, but because my boys are growing older, we might hit WDW in February during princess Weekend. Still awaiting the kids vacation schedule too.


----------



## rteetz

derekleigh said:


> Would it be wrong to expect them before the year is out? Otherwise I fully expect them to be released (officially) no later than the 2017 Marathon weekend.


Most likely but who knows.


----------



## Ariel484

opusone said:


> I am beginning to think that the rD schedule release process has changed.  In the past, the full year schedule was posted in early October, but so far, they have only been releasing the schedule piecemeal.  As far as I can tell, only the following 2017-2018 race weekends have been released so far: DL Half, Paris DL, Wine & Dine, and Super Heros.  Maybe they will eventually release the entire 2017-2018 year like they have in the past, but so far, it's been one or two races at a time.


I agree. Maybe they want to leave some wiggle room for possible changes (not that I have heard anything).


----------



## NJlauren

opusone said:


> I am beginning to think that the rD schedule release process has changed.  In the past, the full year schedule was posted in early October, but so far, they have only been releasing the schedule piecemeal.  As far as I can tell, only the following 2017-2018 race weekends have been released so far: DL Half, Paris DL, Wine & Dine, and Super Heros.  Maybe they will eventually release the entire 2017-2018 year like they have in the past, but so far, it's been one or two races at a time.



Are the wine and dine and super heros for 2017 released?  I don't see those dates any where, any chance you can point me to these dates?


----------



## bellanotte10

NJlauren said:


> Are the wine and dine and super heros for 2017 released?  I don't see those dates any where, any chance you can point me to these dates?



I also would like to know. Was it in the program for wine and dine? I don't see it on the main run disney page.


----------



## opusone

NJlauren said:


> Are the wine and dine and super heros for 2017 released?  I don't see those dates any where, any chance you can point me to these dates?





bellanotte10 said:


> I also would like to know. Was it in the program for wine and dine? I don't see it on the main run disney page.



Yes, in the W&D event guide (last page)...

Wine & Dine Weekend Nov 2-5, 2017
Super Heros Weekend Nov 9-12, 2017


----------



## NJlauren

opusone said:


> Yes, in the W&D event guide (last page)...
> 
> Wine & Dine Weekend Nov 2-5, 2017
> Super Heros Weekend Nov 9-12, 2017



Thank you!


----------



## rteetz

Added 2017 Super Heroes and Wine and Dine dates to first page as well as info on the 2017 New Balance runDisney shoes and the virtual queue.


----------



## derekleigh

New 2018 dates!


----------



## rteetz

derekleigh said:


> View attachment 205998
> 
> New 2018 dates!


Awesome thanks!


----------



## rteetz

Updated first post with 2018 dates


----------



## NJlauren

Yeah for 2018 dates!!!


----------



## Punchie

derekleigh said:


> New 2018 dates!


 
Thank you!! The Dark Side weekend is my birthday/anniversary present. My husband said if I can run a 10k, he will run it with me.


----------



## TheNerdSoldier

its going to take a couple of years but i will definitely be completing these.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## DopeyBadger

rteetz said:


> View attachment 207255



Interesting that the marathon weekend registration has moved up by 2 months from April to February.  I wonder if that added with the no deferrals will cause even more caution in signing up?


----------



## Ariel484

DopeyBadger said:


> Interesting that the marathon weekend registration has moved up by 2 months from April to February.  I wonder if that added with the no deferrals will cause even more caution in signing up?


It's certainly making me think twice.


----------



## ZellyB

Do you think they moved it up to try and take advantage of the fever surrounding Dopey 2018?  Hook as many people as possible as early as possible?


----------



## Angel Ariel

DopeyBadger said:


> Interesting that the marathon weekend registration has moved up by 2 months from April to February.  I wonder if that added with the no deferrals will cause even more caution in signing up?


Super Heroes registration is moved up almost 4 months.  There's no way we can even think about signing up for it in January.  We have to plan around school schedules as much as possible,and the 2017-2018 calendar won't be released yet.


----------



## bellrae

Interesting also that they even moved Disneyland half forward from Feb to December. I guess that could either help them significantly (people asking for registration as a Christmas gift) or harm them (people being short on cash during the holidays). Same goes for those that they brought forward to January.

My 2017/18 Plans are Dumbo and Dopey - must admit though I am a little nervous about putting out such a large amount of cash for Dopey that far in advance without the safety net of a deferral if my circumstances were to change...


----------



## Anisum

I'm a little peeved by the early sign up for Marathon Weekend. Mostly because I'll be away when sign up occurs and to drop everything to sign up while on vacation is a pain. I'm curious to see how this affects sales. For me, I'm concerned but mostly with regards to whether or not they will have finished introducing alternatives now that there's no deferral such as bib insurance.


----------



## derekleigh

Wow! I cannot believe the moved up registration dates! Marathon weekend a month after the event?! Princess in May?! I cannot see races selling out so quickly with registration almost a year in advance.


----------



## bama314

rteetz said:


> *Registration
> 
> Proof of Time
> *
> *Requirements:* required for runDisney half marathons if you expect to finish in less than 2:45 or the marathon if you expect to finish in less than 5:30 (not required for 5k or 10k's). Typically, the Proof of Time must be within two years of the runDisney race date you are registered for.
> 
> *Race-specific dates:* Each race has a specific proof of time deadline. These dates are listed below.
> 
> *Location of data: *Active.com registration page (myevents.active.com)
> 
> *How to change:* Can view by going to "View my registration" or change by going to "Edit registration information". You cannot edit the Proof of Time after the deadline has past.
> 
> *Results website link:*  Link to the page where your results can be found online. runDisney has stated they want the race's main website link, but I think several folks put in the results link. I assume both are probably fine, but I would shy away from using a link to Athlinks or some other race results aggregator. I know in my experience the link to the results page works for the proof of time.
> 
> *Time to provide:* provide your actual 10k, 12k, 15k, 10 mile, half marathon or marathon race time (chip time, if applicable) of a certified race (USATF certification for U.S. races). Use your actual race time listed on the results website - DO NOT try to translate your time to the distance you will be running at Disney.
> 
> *Best practices:* enter your best proof of time AT TIME OF REGISTRATION, then update afterwards if you improve it (this way you don't forget if you are unable to improve your POT before the deadline). Also take a picture or screenshot of your proof time page incase things go wrong.
> 
> Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend deadline- October 4th, 2016
> Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon Weekend deadline- October 11th, 2016
> Princess Half Marathon Weekend deadline- November 15th, 2016
> Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon Weekend deadline- January 19th, 2016
> Tinkerbell Half Marathon Weekend deadline- February 14th, 2016
> Disneyland Half Marathon Weekend deadline- May 30th, 2017
> 
> Thanks to @opusone and @Ariel484 for help on this!



I am planning to do the WDW marathon in 2018.  I have not done a half marathon or marathon within 2 years of then.  For the proof of time, can I just put that my expected finish is 5:30 when I register and then change it if I do a marathon this year?  If I don't provide proof of time and start in the last corral, will I be able to eventually pass people and run at the pace I like to run (around 10 min/mile)?  I don't mind going slow for a few miles, but don't want to run slower than 10 min miles forever.


----------



## rteetz

bama314 said:


> I am planning to do the WDW marathon in 2018.  I have not done a half marathon or marathon within 2 years of then.  For the proof of time, can I just put that my expected finish is 5:30 when I register and then change it if I do a marathon this year?  If I don't provide proof of time and start in the last corral, will I be able to eventually pass people and run at the pace I like to run (around 10 min/mile)?  I don't mind going slow for a few miles, but don't want to run slower than 10 min miles forever.


Yes you will be able to pass people. The last corral is a group of mixed paces because its mainly people who didn't submit a proof of time. If you can maybe find a local half to do before the proof of time deadline to get yourself out of the last corral.


----------



## Ariel484

bama314 said:


> I am planning to do the WDW marathon in 2018.  I have not done a half marathon or marathon within 2 years of then.  For the proof of time, can I just put that my expected finish is 5:30 when I register and then change it if I do a marathon this year?  If I don't provide proof of time and start in the last corral, will I be able to eventually pass people and run at the pace I like to run (around 10 min/mile)?  I don't mind going slow for a few miles, but don't want to run slower than 10 min miles forever.


You can change it up until the cut-off date, which is listed at registration.  I highly recommend finding a local race to use for PoT - has to be 10 miles or more for the marathon.


----------



## Anisum

Ariel484 said:


> You can change it up until the cut-off date, which is listed at registration.  I highly recommend finding a local race to use for PoT - has to be 10 miles or more for the marathon.


I always forget how much it has to be but I'm thrilled it's 10 miles since my 10 miler times are better than my 1/2 times.


----------



## Ariel484

Anisum said:


> I always forget how much it has to be but I'm thrilled it's 10 miles since my 10 miler times are better than my 1/2 times.


Here's the official info from runDisney (in case anyone else is looking for it):

Half Marathon/10K & Half Marathon Challenges – 10K, 12K, 15K, 10 Mile, Half Marathon or Marathon
Full Marathon/Goofy/Dopey – 10 Mile, Half Marathon or Marathon
My 10-miler times are also better than my half times!! 

I wonder how common 12K races are? Never seen one in my area (that I know of, anyway).


----------



## bama314

Ariel484 said:


> Here's the official info from runDisney (in case anyone else is looking for it):
> 
> Half Marathon/10K & Half Marathon Challenges – 10K, 12K, 15K, 10 Mile, Half Marathon or Marathon
> Full Marathon/Goofy/Dopey – 10 Mile, Half Marathon or Marathon
> My 10-miler times are also better than my half times!!
> 
> I wonder how common 12K races are? Never seen one in my area (that I know of, anyway).



Thanks everyone for the info.  I did find a local 1/2 marathon that will work out I think.  I'll be sure to try to do that one.


----------



## bellrae

Ariel484 said:


> Here's the official info from runDisney (in case anyone else is looking for it):
> 
> Half Marathon/10K & Half Marathon Challenges – 10K, 12K, 15K, 10 Mile, Half Marathon or Marathon
> Full Marathon/Goofy/Dopey – 10 Mile, Half Marathon or Marathon
> My 10-miler times are also better than my half times!!
> 
> I wonder how common 12K races are? Never seen one in my area (that I know of, anyway).



I was bummed when they changed it from any distance to 12K and 15K. In Australia some of the most popular races are 14K - so I suddenly lost my fav POT races!


----------



## Ariel484

bellrae said:


> I was bummed when they changed it from any distance to 12K and 15K. In Australia some of the most popular races are 14K - so I suddenly lost my fav POT races!


Interesting, we don't have 14K here either. Sorry they did that to you!!


----------



## rteetz

New 2017 runDisney merch

Give the Gift of runDisney Gear This Season


----------



## rteetz

Updated some of the info and removed 2016 info.


----------



## rteetz

I added pricing info for remaining races that didn't have it, and added info on the Lightside Lounge.


----------



## msrunner

This will be my first time running at Disney.  I'm doing the 1/2 at WDW.  My wife, daughter and my daughters friend want to meet me at the finish.  Is there any special requirement for them to get into the family reunion area to meet me after the race?


----------



## rteetz

msrunner said:


> This will be my first time running at Disney.  I'm doing the 1/2 at WDW.  My wife, daughter and my daughters friend want to meet me at the finish.  Is there any special requirement for them to get into the family reunion area to meet me after the race?


No the family reunion area anyone can get into.


----------



## msrunner

rteetz said:


> No the family reunion area anyone can get into.


Great!  Thanks for the quick reply!  Any other tips for places on the course they could get to easily to see me and then get back to the finish?  We are staying at Pop Century.


----------



## rteetz

msrunner said:


> Great!  Thanks for the quick reply!  Any other tips for places on the course they could get to easily to see me and then get back to the finish?  We are staying at Pop Century.


For the half they could view you at MK if they've get up early enough or at the TTC. That would be my only suggestion for on course.


----------



## msrunner

rteetz said:


> For the half they could view you at MK if they've get up early enough or at the TTC. That would be my only suggestion for on course.


Got it.  Thanks again!


----------



## msrunner

If my family gets up early and heads to MK to watch we run through MK, during the 1/2, will they have time after I run through to get back to Epcot for the finish?


----------



## rteetz

msrunner said:


> If my family gets up early and heads to MK to watch we run through MK, during the 1/2, will they have time after I run through to get back to Epcot for the finish?


They should have enough time. Maybe they could watch you at the TTC near MK and then get in the monorail to head to Epcot.


----------



## msrunner

Thanks!  my wife is wearing me out about all this..lol.


----------



## DopeyBadger

msrunner said:


> If my family gets up early and heads to MK to watch we run through MK, during the 1/2, will they have time after I run through to get back to Epcot for the finish?



Over in the Marathon Weekend 2017 thread we're putting together a list of DIS runners and timing for spectators.  So go to this link and fill out the information and I'll put you on the list.  Then it will tell your family based on your pace when to expect to see you at these locations.


----------



## rteetz

I updated the first page posts with 2018 info for Marathon weekend.


----------



## rteetz

Updated the first post with registration dates for Light Side 2018. Also noted that Wine and Dine is now on sale.


----------



## DisneyRay

rteetz said:


> *Other FAQs*
> 
> How does RunDisney do on course photos?
> RunDisney just this year moved to their own photo service Photopass. In the past they had used a service called Marathonfoto. Now with photopass if you buy a photopass package for your vacation you get your race photos included. There are usually instructions in your race weekend guide with how to add race photos to your photopass account.
> 
> Codes are usually in the post race section of the event guide. Unfortunately there is no search option in the digital guides.
> 
> Here is a great explanation of photopass and RunDisney from @Ariel484
> 
> "When you log into PhotoPass on your MDE account, you see all of your pictures there as usual. In the parks they use your Magic Band or the photographer will scan a card to give it to you - you then input the number on the back of the card into your account and your pics show up.
> 
> runDisney photopass is a lot like using one of those cards - your Magic Band is NOT used, it's all about your bib number. When we get the event guide, there will be a 16-digit code printed that corresponds to each race and x where our bib number will need to be added in. For the Disneyland Half, for example, it was 2016-LAND-HLFx-xxxx. So if my bib number was 15607, I'd go into my PhotoPass area of My Disney Experience and put in 2016-LAND-HLF1-5607. If you have a bib number less than 5 digits, you add a zero/zeroes in front (so bib number 4567 would be 2016-LAND-HLF0-4567, bibs number 1 would be 2016-LAND-HLF0-0001). There are no special codes for the challenges, so if you're doing a challenge you'd input the code for each separate race (i.e. a Goofy runner will have a code for both the half marathon and marathon - there's no Goofy code).
> 
> It did take a bit for the pictures to actually pop up after Tink this year...it wasn't instantaneous, but I was happy with the number and quality of pictures I got from runDisney. Light years better than MarathonFoto. Just make sure your bib number is very visible, because if it's not, there's no way to link up your pictures."



Great thread.  Lots of helpful info. 

Do they have a race day/weekend only Photopass?  I am not going with family and don't plan on going into the parks so paying the $150 for the Memory Maker is not worth it and $14.95/picture would get steep fast.


----------



## rteetz

DisneyRay said:


> Great thread.  Lots of helpful info.
> 
> Do they have a race day/weekend only Photopass?  I am not going with family and don't plan on going into the parks so paying the $150 for the Memory Maker is not worth it and $14.95/picture would get steep fast.


There is a day only Memory Maker that is available. Anything more than a day is $150+.


----------



## DisneyRay

rteetz said:


> There is a day only Memory Maker that is available. Anything more than a day is $150+.



Ouch.  Do they tend to take a lot of pictures during the races?  If there is only 2 - 3 per race then the per shot prices would work better than the $150.

Is there any data on approximately what PoT gets you into each corral?


----------



## rteetz

DisneyRay said:


> Ouch.  Do they tend to take a lot of pictures during the races?  If there is only 2 - 3 per race then the per shot prices would work better than the $150.
> 
> Is there any data on approximately what PoT gets you into each corral?


I got a ton of pictures during the races. Each character stop has a photographer for the most part and there are several on the course especially near the finish. 

Each race is a little different. Here is an example of how things line up. 

 

For example I submitted a 2:46 half time and was put in corral L.


----------



## DisneyRay

rteetz said:


> I got a ton of pictures during the races. Each character stop has a photographer for the most part and there are several on the course especially near the finish.
> 
> Each race is a little different. Here is an example of how things line up.
> 
> View attachment 216077
> 
> For example I submitted a 2:46 half time and was put in corral L.



Wow, just a few minutes quicker on your half time and you have moved up several corrals.  This will definitely help me gauge how I want to run the PoT race.  I'm likely looking at at 2:00 to 2:15 half but will now try for the low end to get myself a couple of corrals closer.  (Assuming that the chart is fairly similar which I guess depends on the times submitted.)

Probably going to bite the bullet and get the Photopass.  Wow this weekend is shaping up to be REALLY expensive.  Better switch to eating instant mac and cheese for awhile.


----------



## captaindavidhook

My question is if you are ap holder I was told that you can sign up earlier for races. So for example signing up for next year's Darkside run at Disney world is on May 23rd at noon. When or how early would I be able to sign up for that if I was an ap holder and would I be sent an email or called and let know this.


----------



## rteetz

captaindavidhook said:


> My question is if you are ap holder I was told that you can sign up earlier for races. So for example signing up for next year's Darkside run at Disney world is on May 23rd at noon. When or how early would I be able to sign up for that if I was an ap holder and would I be sent an email or called and let know this.


AP and DVC registration happens the Thursday before general registration. So for darkside that would be May 18th.


----------



## Ariel484

captaindavidhook said:


> My question is if you are ap holder I was told that you can sign up earlier for races. So for example signing up for next year's Darkside run at Disney world is on May 23rd at noon. When or how early would I be able to sign up for that if I was an ap holder and would I be sent an email or called and let know this.


Log into the AP section of My disney Experience. It's under "special offers" or something similar. You need your AP to be valid and activated to find the link.


----------



## The Expert

rteetz said:


> AP and DVC registration happens the Thursday before general registration. So for darkside that would be May 18th.



Has that changed? It's been a full week early for the last three races I've registered for.


----------



## Ariel484

The Expert said:


> Has that changed? It's been a full week early for the last three races I've registered for.


Yes, new change this year.


----------



## The Expert

Ariel484 said:


> Yes, new change this year.



OH! I had not heard! Better change my calendar reminders. Thank you!


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Updated the first post with registration dates for Light Side 2018. Also noted that Wine and Dine is now on sale.



I wasn't expecting the Wine & Dine registration until March. I just happened to be looking at the thread. I haven't been reading much yet, since I thought I had 2 more months. Luckily, both DH and I got registered, my first 5k, and DH for the half. Thanks for updating us


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> I wasn't expecting the Wine & Dine registration until March. I just happened to be looking at the thread. I haven't been reading much yet, since I thought I had 2 more months. Luckily, both DH and I got registered, my first 5k, and DH for the half. Thanks for updating us


Glad you got in!


----------



## cheshirealliekat

Question! If I don't stay on property, where will I park for the 5k and kids' races? Is parking a pain?


----------



## rteetz

cheshirealliekat said:


> Question! If I don't stay on property, where will I park for the 5k and kids' races? Is parking a pain?


If you take a car you park at Epcot for the 5K, and park at ESPN Wide World of Sports for the kids races.


----------



## bellrae

Question for those that have used TAs for runDisney before. Are there any that offer a package with hotel (+ ticket) at Disneyland - or are they all bib + ticket only for CA?


----------



## MeghanEmily

I read somewhere a while ago that if I have an AP I can also register other family members in my household. DF and I are both passholders, but I currently live at home with my mom who doesn't have an AP. We're all new to running and hoping to run the 5k during the marathon weekend in Jan. 2018. I haven't been able to find any recent info about this anywhere. Does anyone know if this is still true and if I can then register my mom early with us?


----------



## Marc A.

Ariel484 said:


> Log into the AP section of My disney Experience. It's under "special offers" or something similar. You need your AP to be valid and activated to find the link.


will the link only show up on the Thursday or is it there all the time????


----------



## rteetz

MeghanEmily said:


> I read somewhere a while ago that if I have an AP I can also register other family members in my household. DF and I are both passholders, but I currently live at home with my mom who doesn't have an AP. We're all new to running and hoping to run the 5k during the marathon weekend in Jan. 2018. I haven't been able to find any recent info about this anywhere. Does anyone know if this is still true and if I can then register my mom early with us?


I'm not an AP but as far as I know you are only supposed to sign up the AP holders and no one else. So your mom would have to register during general registration.


----------



## Marc A.

every time I click on annual passholders it shows me the pic of stitch and says "oops someone at the page"

HELP!!!!


----------



## Ariel484

Marc A. said:


> will the link only show up on the Thursday or is it there all the time????


It's there all the time, but it may not update for your race until closer to the AP date.


Marc A. said:


> every time I click on annual passholders it shows me the pic of stitch and says "oops someone at the page"
> 
> HELP!!!!


Try another browser or clear out your history/cookies.  It's working fine for me right now in Google Chrome.


----------



## rteetz

Marc A. said:


> every time I click on annual passholders it shows me the pic of stitch and says "oops someone at the page"
> 
> HELP!!!!


That means the page is currently down.


----------



## Marc A.

Thanks for the advice.....I got in, it is only showing the Super Hero race currently....
I know the question about an AP Holders mom was a few posts above.  What about children of AP Holders???
Can they be registered early??


----------



## rteetz

*First posts were updated to reflect that Super Heroes weekend is now on sale. I am also working on adding more historical pricing to the first post. So far I only have info for WDW weekend up. *


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> *First posts were updated to reflect that Super Heroes weekend is now on sale. I am also working on adding more historical pricing to the first post. So far I only have info for WDW weekend up. *


Was it always Super Heroes Weekend or did they change the name from Avengers weekend to include more Marvel franchises.


----------



## rteetz

Anisum said:


> Was it always Super Heroes Weekend or did they change the name from Avengers weekend to include more Marvel franchises.


I believe the name change happened last year. The first year of the race weekend it was the Avengers weekend and then last year it was called Super Heroes weekend. Maybe that's so they could include other Disney Super Heroes in the future?


----------



## Ariel484

Anisum said:


> Was it always Super Heroes Weekend or did they change the name from Avengers weekend to include more Marvel franchises.


https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...f-marathon-weekend-at-the-disneyland-resort/#


----------



## Anisum

Huh. Interesting.


----------



## rteetz

Okay I added a bunch of historical pricing data. However active only has select year available. For some reason 2016 was missing for a lot of the races. If anyone has those prices or any other missing pricing please let me know and I will add them.


----------



## Marc A.

Thanks for all you do rteetz!!
Wanted to ask for advice on tackling this.  

We are first timers for Disney races and want to register for 5k and 10k for January 18'.
We are AP holders and DVC members.  We want to sign up our kids as well for the 5k, they will be 13 and
11 at that time.
On Thursday I was planning on signing my wife and I up first on separate accounts, but for which race?
Then the kids for the 5k.... not sure if they consider kids AP holders even though they have AP's/DVC....

Will we have do register the kids under the normal (not early) registration??

I just want this to go as smoothly as possible so that we can do this as a family.

Thank you all


----------



## rteetz

Marc A. said:


> Thanks for all you do rteetz!!
> Wanted to ask for advice on tackling this.
> 
> We are first timers for Disney races and want to register for 5k and 10k for January 18'.
> We are AP holders and DVC members.  We want to sign up our kids as well for the 5k, they will be 13 and
> 11 at that time.
> On Thursday I was planning on signing my wife and I up first on separate accounts, but for which race?
> Then the kids for the 5k.... not sure if they consider kids AP holders even though they have AP's/DVC....
> 
> Will we have do register the kids under the normal (not early) registration??
> 
> I just want this to go as smoothly as possible so that we can do this as a family.
> 
> Thank you all


Well I would say register for the 10K first. That usually goes a bit faster than the 5K. I believe you can register your kids on AP/DVC registration day since they are under 18 and have to be registered through your account anyways.


----------



## Marc A.

rteetz said:


> Well I would say register for the 10K first. That usually goes a bit faster than the 5K. I believe you can register your kids on AP/DVC registration day since they are under 18 and have to be registered through your account anyways.


Will try the 10 k first then all 4 of us for the 5, thank you!!


----------



## rteetz

Added that the Disneyland 5K is now sold out.


----------



## Marc A.

another quick question....
so tomorrow I plan on registering as an AP holder or DVC member.....I visit the site that should have the link to Active.com from the DVC site or AP site by logging in, 
how do they verify you as an AP or DVC member???  Is it because the link works or is there another site to verify it???

As of this morning both links still bring up the super hero races.....


----------



## rteetz

Updated first post to reflect that Marathon weekend early registration is now open.


----------



## FelisLachesis

I was wondering if you knew about how much the active.com fees will be?  I was planning going to the WDW Marathon weekend in 2018 on registering for Dopey for my girlfriend, and the 5K fun run for myself.


----------



## opusone

FelisLachesis said:


> I was wondering if you knew about how much the active.com fees will be?  I was planning going to the WDW Marathon weekend in 2018 on registering for Dopey for my girlfriend, and the 5K fun run for myself.



About 6.6% of entry fees.


----------



## Kes

I purchased our APs through My Disney Experience and I'm able to access the Passholder section and the links for the Marathon registration.  Our APs won't be actually activated until we go to Disney in a few weeks.  Can I use the early registration link for the 2018 Marathon Weekend or do I need to have actually used our APs at Disney first? (my apologies if this was asked.  I looked through but didn't see this specific question.)

Thank you!


----------



## FFigawi

Kes said:


> I purchased our APs through My Disney Experience and I'm able to access the Passholder section and the links for the Marathon registration.  Our APs won't be actually activated until we go to Disney in a few weeks.  Can I use the early registration link for the 2018 Marathon Weekend or do I need to have actually used our APs at Disney first? (my apologies if this was asked.  I looked through but didn't see this specific question.)



Your annual pass needs to have been activated in order for you to use the early registration links.


----------



## Kes

FFigawi said:


> Your annual pass needs to have been activated in order for you to use the early registration links.


Thank you!!  I'll be waiting for noon tomorrow then!


----------



## rteetz

They are allowing people to book Princess 2018 through travel agents starting today according to posts I have seen on Facebook.


----------



## rteetz

Direct from runDisney.com


> Celebrate 10 magical years with fantasy-filled runs and a weekend straight out of a fairy tale!
> 
> It's a royal celebration and you're invited to join the Disney Princesses for all the fun during the 10th Anniversary of the Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend presented by Children's Miracle Network Hospitals and the 5th Anniversary of the Disney Fairy Tale Challenge. It's a storybook weekend chock full of magical runs, spectacular surprises, amazing sights, plenty of Disney entertainment, exclusive 10th Anniversary Finisher medals and much, much more! Princesses of every age are invited to join the festivities. Best of all, your favorite Disney Princesses will be cheering you on along the way!


----------



## rteetz

Updated first post with new princess race weekend info.


----------



## AnthonyS

The 5k for 2018 is sold out. is there a way to register for this even if it says sold out through Disney? I will be at WDW for 5 weeks over Dec-Jan 2017/18 for my 10th wedding anniversary and vow renewal (am doing a full wedding again through Disney Weddings) and would love to suprise my wife with entry to the 5k for both of us.

--------
My First Disboards Post!


----------



## rteetz

AnthonyS said:


> The 5k for 2018 is sold out. is there a way to register for this even if it says sold out through Disney? I will be at WDW for 5 weeks over Dec-Jan 2017/18 for my 10th wedding anniversary and vow renewal (am doing a full wedding again through Disney Weddings) and would love to suprise my wife with entry to the 5k for both of us.
> 
> --------
> My First Disboards Post!


You would have to sign up through a Travel Agent or Charity. Usually both of those have requirements.


----------



## AnthonyS

rteetz said:


> You would have to sign up through a Travel Agent or Charity. Usually both of those have requirements.



Thanks!! Does Dreams Unlimited Travel usually have any available? Or can you recommend or know of other travel agents who might have? I'm booking from Australia, but am happy to pay whoever has the availability ;-)


----------



## rteetz

AnthonyS said:


> Thanks!! Does Dreams Unlimited Travel usually have any available? Or can you recommend or know of other travel agents who might have? I'm booking from Australia, but am happy to pay whoever has the availability ;-)


If you go to the runDisney website there is a list of travel agents. Dreams Unlimited is not a travel agency that sells runDisney bibs.


----------



## AnthonyS

rteetz said:


> If you go to the runDisney website there is a list of travel agents. Dreams Unlimited is not a travel agency that sells runDisney bibs.


Thanks again for the assist!!!


----------



## ZellyB

AnthonyS said:


> Thanks again for the assist!!!



I've never gone through an agency for something like this before, but I've heard people talk about Acclaim travel on here before with good reviews.  Here's the list of providers from the website.


Academy Travel
Acclaim Travel
Chamonix
Dream Departures Travel
Galaxy Vacations
Heart of the Valley Travel
Kaluah Tours
Kamel Turismo
Magical Enchanted Vacations
Magical Miles
Mouse Mom
Pegasus
Personal RGE
Rent A Tour
Running Tours Melbourne
Sports Tours International
Storybook Trips
Travelling Fit
Voyage a tout prix
Wish Upon a Star With Us


----------



## rteetz

I'm posting this here for information purposes. It is a spreadsheet of numbers for all Disney races over the years.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Bc0SMFc6rYhM-NJlnI38i0edKOGyoTquv0VbHFdB8vY/htmlview#


----------



## The Expert

Clarifying question: Does being an AP on either coast entitle you to early AP holder registration regardless of the location of the race? I have heard yes, but this is pertinent to me as I'll be trying to register for my first Anaheim race this week as a passholder in Orlando.


----------



## rteetz

The Expert said:


> Clarifying question: Does being an AP on either coast entitle you to early AP holder registration regardless of the location of the race? I have heard yes, but this is pertinent to me as I'll be trying to register for my first Anaheim race this week as a passholder in Orlando.


I'm not an AP holder but yes I believe if you are an AP on either coast you can register early for either coast.


----------



## The Expert

That's what I've heard, but as a WDW passholder I've only ever registered for Orlando races. I guess I'll find out on Thursday when I attempt to early register for SW Light Side!


----------



## Ariel484

The Expert said:


> Clarifying question: Does being an AP on either coast entitle you to early AP holder registration regardless of the location of the race? I have heard yes, but this is pertinent to me as I'll be trying to register for my first Anaheim race this week as a passholder in Orlando.


Yes - I registered for the DL Half early with a WDW AP in 2015.


----------



## The Expert

Woohoo! Thanks @Ariel484


----------



## rteetz

First posts updating to reflect Princess changes as well as Light Side changes.


----------



## Goofy2015

Question I am sure that has been answered beforehand. What if because of random circumstances you are not able to pick up your packet yourself at the Expo? Reason I ask is because of flight delays can cause you to miss the pick up. Is there anything you can do to pick your packet up if you are late?


----------



## Ariel484

Goofy2015 said:


> Question I am sure that has been answered beforehand. What if because of random circumstances you are not able to pick up your packet yourself at the Expo? Reason I ask is because of flight delays can cause you to miss the pick up. Is there anything you can do to pick your packet up if you are late?


They have emergency day-of packet pick-up but it's not advertised (and could go away at any time).

They want you to go to the expo and shop.


----------



## Goofy2015

Ariel484 said:


> They have emergency day-of packet pick-up but it's not advertised (and could go away at any time).
> 
> They want you to go to the expo and shop.



Yea I get that. But they should have emergency pick ups regardless because things do happen. Almost every race, even very large ones have day of race pick ups.


----------



## FFigawi

Goofy2015 said:


> Yea I get that. But they should have emergency pick ups regardless because things do happen. Almost every race, even very large ones have day of race pick ups.



Actually, most large races do not let you pick up your bib on race morning. For the few that do, it's unadvertised and not guaranteed, just like Disney. Yes, emergencies happen or flights get canceled, which sometimes means you're out of luck.


----------



## sidrich

Ariel484 said:


> They have emergency day-of packet pick-up but it's not advertised (and could go away at any time).
> 
> They want you to go to the expo and shop.


Last year there were rumors of a coming new service where for an additional fee you could pick up a bib at your resort? Did that ever happen?


----------



## Ariel484

sidrich said:


> Last year there were rumors of a coming new service where for an additional fee you could pick up a bib at your resort? Did that ever happen?


They did it for Dark Side weekend, hvent heard anything about it since.


----------



## rteetz

Additions to Tinkerbell weekend

VIP Experience

"Are you looking to enhance your race weekend experience? Then upgrade to the Treasure Lounge: A VIP Experience created to take the hustle out of your race preparation and add some extra riches to your weekend. 

This weekend-long experience will provide runners with a personalized race check-in process, as well as access to exclusive shopping, dining and entertainment offerings including:"

They also added runDisney Lunch n Learn

Lunch n Learn

"Have you ever wanted to learn how to make that perfect healthy meal? Something with a good balance of vitamins, protein and a sweet ending? Have you ever wanted to learn from a Disney chef inside of the award-winning Napa Rose restaurant? 

Then join us for Lunch n Learn, where you are in the kitchen with our chefs learning how to prepare a healthy, race inspired three-course meal. Chris Faulkner, American Culinary Federation - Certified Executive Chef, (and Arizona Ironman triathlon finisher) and his team will go in-depth into the preparation of a healthy meal that includes salad, entrée, dessert, as well as pre- and post-workout shakes! And after you've worked up an appetite during the lesson, you'll enjoy that three-course lunch in time to take on your race weekend challenges."


----------



## Ariel484

So. Corrals came out for Dark Side today, about 18000ish bibs for the half. I noticed this booth in the event guide map for "last chance" registrations: 
 

Not sure if this will make sense but I wonder if there are ACTUALLY 18K registered runners, or if they just created 18K bibs so that there are extras ready to go at the expo for the last chance runners? I thought this was interesting, I had heard of registering of the expo before but never noticed it on the map.


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> So. Corrals came out for Dark Side today, about 18000ish bibs for the half. I noticed this booth in the event guide map for "last chance" registrations:
> View attachment 228363
> 
> Not sure if this will make sense but I wonder if there are ACTUALLY 18K registered runners, or if they just created 18K bibs so that there are extras ready to go at the expo for the last chance runners? I thought this was interesting, I had heard of registering of the expo before but never noticed it on the map.


Nice catch!


----------



## flav

Sorry if this is already covered, I haven't found the info. 

Are there corrals for the 10k races? If yes, how are they assigned? I do not see a Proof of Time requirement.


----------



## rteetz

flav said:


> Sorry if this is already covered, I haven't found the info.
> 
> Are there corrals for the 10k races? If yes, how are they assigned? I do not see a Proof of Time requirement.


Yes all races get corrals. 10K corrals are assigned based on a proof of time that's submitted or estimated time given when you register. None of Disney's races require a proof of time but submitting one does help get in a better corral.


----------



## flav

Thank you. So if estimated time is accepted (I have plenty of screenshots ), there is no real advantage, corral wise, to register and run a timed race prior to the runDisney 10k? I would rather keep that money for the trip or for Virtual runs.


----------



## rteetz

flav said:


> Thank you. So if estimated time is accepted (I have plenty of screenshots ), there is no real advantage, corral wise, to register and run a timed race prior to the runDisney 10k? I would rather keep that money for the trip or for Virtual runs.


Well there is an advantage because that proof of time race will hold more weight than an estimate but I think you'll be okay unless of course you want to be in corral A and try to win.


----------



## Goofy2015

I know the policy for them doing a race either rain or shine, unless their is lightning. What amount of severe weather in the forecast would cause them to cancel a run? I know they cancelled the 2017 WDW Half and shortened the 2015 Wine and Dine.


----------



## opusone

Goofy2015 said:


> I know the policy for them doing a race either rain or shine, unless their is lightning. What amount of severe weather in the forecast would cause them to cancel a run? I know they cancelled the 2017 WDW Half and shortened the 2015 Wine and Dine.



I don't think they've ever come out with an actual policy; it's more a "we reserve the right to change or cancel as necessary depending on conditions."  That being said, I would guess that if there is a likelihood (not sure how high of a likelihood) of lightning within a certain distance of the course, then they shorten or cancel.  If the storm will pass fairly quickly (2016 W&D), then they may wait it out and shorten the route, but if the storms are possibly going to stick around a while (2017 WDW half), then they would likely cancel.


----------



## rteetz

opusone said:


> I don't think they've ever come out with an actual policy; it's more a "we reserve the right to change or cancel as necessary depending on conditions."  That being said, I would guess that if there is a likelihood (not sure how high of a likelihood) of lightning within a certain distance of the course, then they shorten or cancel.  If the storm will pass fairly quickly (2016 W&D), then they may wait it out and shorten the route, but if the storms are possibly going to stick around a while (2017 WDW half), then they would likely cancel.


Yep, safety is their biggest concern. In a case like WDW half they just don't have the places to put people. Whereas wine and dine had WWoS.


----------



## Goofy2015

rteetz said:


> Yep, safety is their biggest concern. In a case like WDW half they just don't have the places to put people. Whereas wine and dine had WWoS.



Yea I just get worried with weather. At the moment, granted it is a 13 day forecast, which isn't reliable. Saturday 4/22 is calling for AM Showers (30%) and Sunday 4/23 is calling for PM Thunderstorms (40%). I am just praying nothing bad happens for with the weather for the Star Wars Half Marathon - The Dark Side.


----------



## opusone

Goofy2015 said:


> Yea I just get worried with weather. At the moment, granted it is a 13 day forecast, which isn't reliable. Saturday 4/22 is calling for AM Showers (30%) and Sunday 4/23 is calling for PM Thunderstorms (40%). I am just praying nothing bad happens for with the weather for the Star Wars Half Marathon - The Dark Side.



Very low probability of rain on the 22nd and 23rd based on AccuWeather (who I think does the best at long-range forecasting).  Still way too early, though, for anything concrete.


----------



## Goofy2015

opusone said:


> Very low probability of rain on the 22nd and 23rd based on AccuWeather (who I think does the best at long-range forecasting).  Still way too early, though, for anything concrete.



I noticed that. I hope they are spot on.


----------



## Ariel484

In all of the years runDisney has been in existence, I can recall them only completely canceling one race (this year's half). 

They delayed Wine & Dine and canceled an Expedition Everest Challenge partway though (can't remember the year, 2011?). 

So it's pretty rare that weather gets so bad that they will actually delay or cancel a race. And it's always a good idea to train in any kind of weather condition (i.e. Rain or snow) so that you're prepared for less-than-ideal weather.


----------



## Ariel484

Ariel484 said:


> In all of the years runDisney has been in existence, I can recall them only completely canceling one race (this year's half).
> 
> They delayed Wine & Dine and canceled an Expedition Everest Challenge partway though (can't remember the year, 2011?).
> 
> So it's pretty rare that weather gets so bad that they will actually delay or cancel a race. And it's always a good idea to train in any kind of weather condition (i.e. Rain or snow) so that you're prepared for less-than-ideal weather.


The aforementioned partially canceled EE Challenge - I was wrong, it was 2009.
http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/09/30/second-annual-expedition-everest-challenge-washed-out/


----------



## Goofy2015

Ariel484 said:


> In all of the years runDisney has been in existence, I can recall them only completely canceling one race (this year's half).
> 
> They delayed Wine & Dine and canceled an Expedition Everest Challenge partway though (can't remember the year, 2011?).
> 
> So it's pretty rare that weather gets so bad that they will actually delay or cancel a race. And it's always a good idea to train in any kind of weather condition (i.e. Rain or snow) so that you're prepared for less-than-ideal weather.



I don't mind running in the rain and/or snow. I have done so multiple times this year. All I care about it is the race not being cancelled.


----------



## Susi985

Hey all!! I apologize if this was already discussed. I didn't see this information on the main information page: 
Disneyland will no longer be taking volunteers for any races held in Anaheim. They have hired Apple One and Volt temp agencies to hire all the staff needed to have a successful race. People who signed up will receive monetary compensation. ($13/hour) 

However, as of last Tuesday, Volt was reaching out to the few that signed up to ask friends to sign up, or for them to take on additional shifts throughout the Tinkerbell Half weekend. They are understaffed. 

Again, I apologize if this was already mentioned or discussed. I didn't see this on the information posts, so I thought I would share.


----------



## rteetz

Darkside 2017 is now over! Tink runners you are next! 

I have updated dates to reflect that and have added pricing that I have found for the 2018 Darkside weekend. It appears everything is staying the same, however the challenge is decreased by $10.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Question that's maybe been addressed in another thread but not here: Are there lodging discounts for runners staying onsite? I'm thinking of doing the WDW half in 2018, but it is too soon to see lodging rates on the WDW website so I have no idea what prices would look like.


----------



## rteetz

FredtheDuck said:


> Question that's maybe been addressed in another thread but not here: Are there lodging discounts for runners staying onsite? I'm thinking of doing the WDW half in 2018, but it is too soon to see lodging rates on the WDW website so I have no idea what prices would look like.


You can book a package through runDisney but there are no discounts for doing a runDisney race. You would have to wait for general public discounts to come out.


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> Darkside 2017 is now over! Tink runners you are next!



Woohoo!!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Question about the Expo and bib/packet pickup: When picking up a bib/packet for a minor child-do they need to be present?


----------



## rteetz

Simba's Girl said:


> Question about the Expo and bib/packet pickup: When picking up a bib/packet for a minor child-do they need to be present?


I don't believe so.


----------



## rteetz

AP/DVC registration for Princess opened today. Good luck to those registering!


----------



## DIS-OH

rteetz said:


> AP/DVC registration for Princess opened today. Good luck to those registering!



I was able to register for my 9th PHM and 4th Challenge...but it was a frustrating process.  The AP page link did not work.  It sent you to the page to buy an AP!  After 30 minutes, my daughter found the direct link on the RunDisney Facebook page.


----------



## rteetz

DIS-OH said:


> I was able to register for my 9th PHM and 4th Challenge...but it was a frustrating process.  The AP page link did not work.  It sent you to the page to buy an AP!  After 30 minutes, my daughter found the direct link on the RunDisney Facebook page.


Glad you figured it out! I saw many having issues.


----------



## flav

I almost booked the 2017 Star Wars 10k but reconsidered as my husband said it would be nice to go together. So I looked into the W&D 10k but last year course really does not interest me (we stayed at the BC last summer so it is a familiar loop). 
Now looking into half marathon instead: I will have run two 10k by the end of June so I need a challenge if I will be flying to a running event.

Which is the half marathon that is most enjoyable overall at WDW? I like classic characters and Star Wars, but the princess, less. If I runDisney only one event in my life, which one do you recommend?

I admit, some of the negative reviews of the last events are making me reconsider the idea altogether... I need a boost of encouragement!


----------



## rteetz

flav said:


> I almost booked the 2017 Star Wars 10k but reconsidered as my husband said it would be nice to go together. So I looked into the W&D 10k but last year course really does not interest me (we stayed at the BC last summer so it is a familiar loop).
> Now looking into half marathon instead: I will have run two 10k by the end of June so I need a challenge if I will be flying to a running event.
> 
> Which is the half marathon that is most enjoyable overall at WDW? I like classic characters and Star Wars, but the princess, less. If I runDisney only one event in my life, which one do you recommend?
> 
> I admit, some of the negative reviews of the last events are making me reconsider the idea altogether... I need a boost of encouragement!


While I've only ever done one race weekend I think if you're only able to do one WDW marathon weekend has to be the one. It's huge, and it's a ton of fun. The course isn't bad by any means. You'll get a mix of everything at WDW weekend.


----------



## tiki23

Usually someone has the "backdoor" link to the Active  registration page.  Anybody have it yet?


----------



## tiki23

Sorry!  Double post.


----------



## Hyperion611

I'm doing the C25K right now. Disney Marathons, that is my goal!


----------



## Bumpie

When do you need to sign up for the Castle to Chateau-challenge? During the first race or the second?


----------



## rteetz

Updated first page


----------



## rteetz

Made some small updates to the first page.


----------



## flav

rteetz said:


> While I've only ever done one race weekend I think if you're only able to do one WDW marathon weekend has to be the one. It's huge, and it's a ton of fun. The course isn't bad by any means. You'll get a mix of everything at WDW weekend.


In the end, I choose the event based on reducing the impact on family time and ease of training as any event passed november will force me to run in the snow or on the threadmill. So Wine & Dine it is!

Regarding POT, I ran a race on the 18 but on the result webpage it states the 16 (date of the beginning of the weekend event). Will putting the real date risks Active discarding my results and putting me in the last corral?


----------



## rteetz

flav said:


> In the end, I choose the event based on reducing the impact on family time and ease of training as any event passed november will force me to run in the snow or on the threadmill. So Wine & Dine it is!
> 
> Regarding POT, I ran a race on the 18 but on the result webpage it states the 16 (date of the beginning of the weekend event). Will putting the real date risks Active discarding my results and putting me in the last corral?


I would think they would want the actual race date not the race weekend.


----------



## Anisum

Looks like the not quite runDisney, Hong Kong 10k returned this year with Marvel theming? Disney Parks Blog Link


----------



## rteetz

Anisum said:


> Looks like the not quite runDisney, Hong Kong 10k returned this year with Marvel theming? Disney Parks Blog Link


My guess is since Hong Kong is not majority owned by Disney that Hong Kong runs this themselves instead of runDisney.


----------



## Anisum

rteetz said:


> My guess is since Hong Kong is not majority owned by Disney that Hong Kong runs this themselves instead of runDisney.


Makes sense. Too bad they can't work something out with rD so we could get another cool medal.


----------



## rteetz

runDisney tweeted today that they have opened more spots to the Wine and Dine half, 10K, and challenge.


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> runDisney tweeted today that they have opened more spots to the Wine and Dine half, 10K, and challenge.



I'm just going to pretend I didn't see this.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> I'm just going to pretend I didn't see this.


You can't unsee it 

I wish I could do it but I can't.


----------



## mbrittb00

Has there been any update on the 2018 Light Side weekend?  If not, what is the latest speculation.  Weren't planning to do it in 2018, but were looking at 2019.


----------



## rteetz

mbrittb00 said:


> Has there been any update on the 2018 Light Side weekend?  If not, what is the latest speculation.  Weren't planning to do it in 2018, but were looking at 2019.


Nothing right now... Seems some serious issues are brewing on runDisney west coast.


----------



## Z-Knight

rteetz said:


> Nothing right now... Seems some serious issues are brewing on runDisney west coast.



pray tell?


----------



## rteetz

Z-Knight said:


> pray tell?


Light side is still not on sale and tinker bell is up in the air too.


----------



## Z-Knight

rteetz said:


> Light side is still not on sale and tinker bell is up in the air too.


damn you, I thought you had some nefarious inside knowledge. I wonder what the hold up is for light side because they are leaving less and less time for people to make trip plans. I doubt they would cancel it because that would screw people trying to get the Kessel Run medal, but geez, this is a long delay. As for Tinker bell...I imagine that will not have any problems selling out - for same reason (pink C2C) and because it is women centered.


----------



## rteetz

Z-Knight said:


> damn you, I thought you had some nefarious inside knowledge. I wonder what the hold up is for light side because they are leaving less and less time for people to make trip plans. I doubt they would cancel it because that would screw people trying to get the Kessel Run medal, but geez, this is a long delay. As for Tinker bell...I imagine that will not have any problems selling out - for same reason (pink C2C) and because it is women centered.


There are always rumors which some say it's the city of Anaheim causing the hold up.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> There are always rumors which some say it's the city of Anaheim causing the hold up.



And if that is the case we may not hear anything on these races until after disneyland half and how anaheim thinks it goes.


----------



## Diorrheagurl

Z-Knight said:


> pray tell?


A fellow RunDisney runner posted this today:

"As a prelude here, this doesn't include any Light Side dates or registration information. That hasn't been announced. Instead, this shows there is some work on the coding part of the Light Side website I haven't noticed before.

So...it looks like runDisney is beginning to add some information about the upcoming Resistance races as it transitions from Light Side. I noticed this in the HTML code today (I check every few weeks to see if there's anything new and hadn't seen it before). Coding removed for readability:

Challenge - "Welcome to the Resistance! Now you can use the Force to amplify your strength and endurance in the ultimate test of your running skills during the Star Wars Resistance Challenge combining the Star Wars 10K on Saturday with the Star Wars Half Marathon Resistance Run on Sunday. You'll need all the power of the Force for this two-day, 19.3-mile run. Runners who finish both races are awarded the Star Wars Resistance Challenge Finisher Medal in addition to the Half Marathon and 10K finisher medals."

Half Marathon - "Join heroes Poe and BB-8 for the Star Wars Half Marathon Resistance Run at Disneyland Resort. It's a 13.1-mile running adventure in the Happiest Place on Earth. Your course takes you through Disney California Adventure Park, Disneyland Park, and on the terrestrial streets of the surrounding areas before a galactic finish. Follow the path to the Resistance and never underestimate the power of the dark side."

10K - "Embark on a journey with our favorite Wookiee, Chewbacca, and R2-D2 on a Resistance race through Disneyland Resort. The Star Wars 10K race begins on Disneyland Drive where you'll race through Disneyland Resort on a 6.2-mile course with a spectacular finish!"

5K - "Escape the First Order with our favorite former stormtrooper, Finn, in the Star Wars 5K through Disneyland Resort! Bring the whole family for this intergalactic adventure for adults, teens and children over the age of 5."

So...progress?"


----------



## sidrich

Diorrheagurl said:


> A fellow RunDisney runner posted this today:
> 
> "As a prelude here, this doesn't include any Light Side dates or registration information. That hasn't been announced. Instead, this shows there is some work on the coding part of the Light Side website I haven't noticed before.
> 
> So...it looks like runDisney is beginning to add some information about the upcoming Resistance races as it transitions from Light Side. I noticed this in the HTML code today (I check every few weeks to see if there's anything new and hadn't seen it before). Coding removed for readability:
> 
> Challenge - "Welcome to the Resistance! Now you can use the Force to amplify your strength and endurance in the ultimate test of your running skills during the Star Wars Resistance Challenge combining the Star Wars 10K on Saturday with the Star Wars Half Marathon Resistance Run on Sunday. You'll need all the power of the Force for this two-day, 19.3-mile run. Runners who finish both races are awarded the Star Wars Resistance Challenge Finisher Medal in addition to the Half Marathon and 10K finisher medals."
> 
> Half Marathon - "Join heroes Poe and BB-8 for the Star Wars Half Marathon Resistance Run at Disneyland Resort. It's a 13.1-mile running adventure in the Happiest Place on Earth. Your course takes you through Disney California Adventure Park, Disneyland Park, and on the terrestrial streets of the surrounding areas before a galactic finish. Follow the path to the Resistance and never underestimate the power of the dark side."
> 
> 10K - "Embark on a journey with our favorite Wookiee, Chewbacca, and R2-D2 on a Resistance race through Disneyland Resort. The Star Wars 10K race begins on Disneyland Drive where you'll race through Disneyland Resort on a 6.2-mile course with a spectacular finish!"
> 
> 5K - "Escape the First Order with our favorite former stormtrooper, Finn, in the Star Wars 5K through Disneyland Resort! Bring the whole family for this intergalactic adventure for adults, teens and children over the age of 5."
> 
> So...progress?"


Ok I hate to nitpick because any news seems good but, but,but  how did they manage to theme three separate Star Wars Resistance races and manage to incorporate Chewbacca but not General Leia Organa or Rey?

I am legitimately not as upset about probably not being able to pull together this trip now. The Resistance  is Force Awakens material. She's the main character of The Force Awakens. Who thought this idea through? I mean, I get that this isn't princess weekend, I didn't expect her to be the highlight, but not featured anywhere? Are they afraid they won't sell bibs if they have a race that features Rey?


----------



## rteetz

Made updates to the first posts.


----------



## mbrittb00

Has runDisney given us any info on what is going on in Anaheim?  I've heard rumors, but at this point I'm surprised that we haven't gotten any official word on what the issue is.  Anyone who is wanting to do Coast-to-Coast next year is being left in limbo.


----------



## Ariel484

mbrittb00 said:


> Has runDisney given us any info on what is going on in Anaheim?  I've heard rumors, but at this point I'm surprised that we haven't gotten any official word on what the issue is.  Anyone who is wanting to do Coast-to-Coast next year is being left in limbo.


Not that I've heard. Apparently all printed materials at the DL expo just mention Super Heroes and the WDW races, though...


----------



## rteetz

mbrittb00 said:


> Has runDisney given us any info on what is going on in Anaheim?  I've heard rumors, but at this point I'm surprised that we haven't gotten any official word on what the issue is.  Anyone who is wanting to do Coast-to-Coast next year is being left in limbo.


I have seen some people posting that they have asked runDisney what they deal is and getting no answers. One person said they asked if we will hear anything after this weekend and apparently they smiled and said hopefully. Take from that what you will.


----------



## Cinderella94

Hi everyone! 

I'm very brand new to running (like, downloaded the couch to 5k app two weeks ago  ) and I'm thinking it would be fun to run one of the Disney races in 2019! I read in one of the FAQ posts on the first page that same races sell out within an hour, and some will be open for months before filling. Do the 5ks typically fill up quickly? Are the registration dates announced in advance, or do people just have to check daily when it's that time of year?


----------



## rteetz

Cinderella94 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm very brand new to running (like, downloaded the couch to 5k app two weeks ago  ) and I'm thinking it would be fun to run one of the Disney races in 2019! I read in one of the FAQ posts on the first page that same races sell out within an hour, and some will be open for months before filling. Do the 5ks typically fill up quickly? Are the registration dates announced in advance, or do people just have to check daily when it's that time of year?


5Ks and 10Ks tend to sell out quicker because there are less spots. It also sometimes depends on the race weekend. Princess for example sells out very quickly. Registration dates and times will be announced ahead of time.


----------



## Cinderella94

rteetz said:


> 5Ks and 10Ks tend to sell out quicker because there are less spots. It also sometimes depends on the race weekend. Princess for example sells out very quickly. Registration dates and times will be announced ahead of time.


Thank you!


----------



## Amber Robinson

mbrittb00 said:


> Has runDisney given us any info on what is going on in Anaheim?  I've heard rumors, but at this point I'm surprised that we haven't gotten any official word on what the issue is.  Anyone who is wanting to do Coast-to-Coast next year is being left in limbo.



So, I was at the Disneyland Half Marathon and was told there was a major shake up within RunDisney itself after Tinkerbell. I was also told that Disney and Anaheim are not on good terms right now.  Several of the new city council members are wanting to demonstrate their power while Disney is busy saying we can and we will get what we want. I was also told there is Disney is working to buy several properties in an around Anaheim including Angels Stadium which the Angels do not own (I was told this by a long time cast member).  There were several theories about the races including taking a year off from the races due to construction in and around Disneyland.


----------



## rteetz

Amber Robinson said:


> So, I was at the Disneyland Half Marathon and was told there was a major shake up within RunDisney itself after Tinkerbell. I was also told that Disney and Anaheim are not on good terms right now.  Several of the new city council members are wanting to demonstrate their power while Disney is busy saying we can and we will get what we want. I was also told there is Disney is working to buy several properties in an around Anaheim including Angels Stadium which the Angels do not own (I was told this by a long time cast member).  There were several theories about the races including taking a year off from the races due to construction in and around Disneyland.


I believe it's been noted the issue is not with the council.


----------



## Ariel484

West Coast races on hiatus beginning in 2018:

https://www.rundisney.com/blog/articles/run-disney/

We have heard from many of you over the past few months regarding registration for _run_Disney race weekends at Disneyland Resort. We greatly appreciate your loyalty and dedication to our _run_Disney race events and want to share the following update with you.


Given the level of construction to support the ongoing Disneyland Resort expansion, we have been working hard to determine how we can continue providing our West Coast participants with the best possible _run_Disney experience, which is designed around the ability to run throughout our resorts while enjoying entertainment offerings and characters.


After careful consideration and weighing all possibilities, we have made the very difficult decision to place all _run_Disney race weekends at Disneyland Resort on hiatus beginning in 2018. This includes the associated Coast to Coast Race Challenges.


Anyone who has registered for one of these races will be contacted directly by _run_Disney today by email and will receive a full refund for registration fees and for any commemorative items they may have purchased.


While news of this hiatus is sad to share, we are so thankful for the magic and memories you have helped create at our race weekends through the years. We look forward to hosting the upcoming Super Heroes Half Marathon Weekend at Disneyland Resort November 9-12, and we hope to see many of you there.


We encourage runners to continue to visit runDisney.com for other race opportunities. A full schedule of races at Walt Disney World Resort and Disneyland Paris are currently still being offered, in addition to our virtual race series. Guests with questions can contact rundisney@disneysports.com.


----------



## rteetz

I have made changes to the first posts regarding Disneyland races. Let me know if I missed something.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> I have made changes to the first posts regarding Disneyland races. Let me know if I missed something.



The 2018 list really looks sparse. :-(


----------



## flav

rteetz said:


> Runner Tracking is available for runners in the 10K, Half, and Full marathons. Updates can be sent during text or email.


I signed up for runner tracking so my family can receive emails or texts. At which points on the course will the get them? Start, Finish, every mile markers, some unknown control points?


----------



## rteetz

flav said:


> I signed up for runner tracking so my family can receive emails or texts. At which points on the course will the get them? Start, Finish, every mile markers, some unknown control points?


Start finish and there are usually a few mid point. For a 10K you would get one at the half way point. For a half you'll get updates at 5K, 10K, and 15K points.


----------



## Marc A.

is there a link for runner tracker signup??


----------



## rteetz

Marc A. said:


> is there a link for runner tracker signup??


It is on the runDisney website under the specific race weekend you are looking to track.


----------



## Marc A.

I see this for the WDW Marathon but where do you sign up?  At the Expo??
*Runner Tracking*

Family and friends will be able to track participants with live online runner tracking for the marathon, half marathon, and 10K.


----------



## rteetz

Marc A. said:


> I see this for the WDW Marathon but where do you sign up?  At the Expo??
> *Runner Tracking*
> 
> Family and friends will be able to track participants with live online runner tracking for the marathon, half marathon, and 10K.


Runner tracking won't open up until people know their bib numbers because that is how you track a runner. You can sign up at the expo or online.


----------



## Ariel484

Marc A. said:


> I see this for the WDW Marathon but where do you sign up?  At the Expo??
> *Runner Tracking*
> 
> Family and friends will be able to track participants with live online runner tracking for the marathon, half marathon, and 10K.


Runner tracking doesn't work until pretty late in the game...probably not until December at the earliest.  I remember it occasionally not working until a week before the race.


----------



## flav

Ariel484 said:


> Runner tracking doesn't work until pretty late in the game...probably not until December at the earliest.  I remember it occasionally not working until a week before the race.


It worked when I tried for next week Wine and Dine and I was about 10 days before the run.


----------



## rteetz

Well congrats Wine and Dine Runners! Super Heroes is next (and last)!


----------



## rteetz

And that’s a wrap for the final* Disneyland race and the 2017 race calendar!


----------



## Making_Memories77

rteetz said:


> *Travel Agencies and Charity registration
> *
> If you are unable to get in during registration there are two more options for runners.
> 
> The first is booking with a travel agency. Certain travel agencies have a deal with Disney where they sell vacation packages for race weekends. These packages often have to include race registration, hotel and park tickets. Sometimes that will vary between travel agencies though.
> 
> The second option is running for a charity. This usually means you have to raise a certain amount of money in order to run in the event. runDisney likes to partner with the Leukemia and Lymphoma Society as a charity.
> 
> Here is a list of runDisney Travel agency partners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Academy Travel
> 
> Acclaim Travel
> 
> Chamonix-Brasil
> 
> Dream Departures
> 
> Heart of the Valley
> 
> Kaluah Tours
> 
> Kamel Turismo-Brasil
> 
> Kintetsu-Japan
> 
> Magical Enchanted Vacations
> 
> Magical Miles
> 
> Pegasus
> 
> Rent a Tour Turismo – Brasil
> 
> Running Tours Melbourne
> 
> Sports Tours International – UK
> 
> Travelieer-Mexico
> 
> Travel by Groups
> 
> Travel with Liz
> 
> Travelling Fit-Australia
> 
> Wish Upon A Star With Us
> 
> List of Charities participating in runDisney events
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex's Lemonade Stand Foundation
> 
> ALSAC/St. Jude Children's Research Hospital
> 
> American Association for Cancer Research (AACR)
> 
> American Foundation for Suicide Prevention
> 
> American Liver Foundation
> 
> A-T Children's Project
> 
> Autism Speaks
> 
> Catch A Lift Fund
> 
> Covenant House
> 
> Give Kids the World
> 
> Homes for Our Troops
> 
> Hope Water Project
> 
> Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation (JDRF)
> 
> Kellsie's Hope Foundation
> 
> The Magic Foundation
> 
> Michael J. Fox Foundation for Parkinsons Research
> 
> Parent Project Muscular Dystrophy
> 
> RODS – Racing for Orphans With Down Syndrome
> 
> Scott Carter Foundation
> 
> Sophie and Madigan's Playground
> 
> Tourette Syndrome Association
> 
> Special Note: Travel Agencies and Charities may vary for each event. Check the runDisney website for specific race weekends that you are interested in.




Hello, I am new to DIS boards and Run Disney, so if this comment doesn't belong here then feel free to let me know! 

I was wondering if anyone knew of a way that I could support a specific hospice charity group for RunDisney? I was hoping to participate in the 2019 half marathon and raise money for the hospice organization (Hospice of Davidson County) that took care of my grandmother. Long story short, my grandmother passed away from lung cancer about a month ago. She was my world during my childhood, and the hospice organization made her passing easier to cope with for both her and my family. They helped her through her own grieving process, they helped my family financially afford her care, and offered my family free grief counseling services. They went above and beyond with her care as she came upon her final days, making sure she wasn't in any pain. The women directly in charge of her care were there as she passed away, and shed their own tears as well, and I can't express the amount of compassion these individuals showed to her and my family.

Again any ideas as to how I could use rundisney to support this hospice group, or in the least a national hospice group, would be greatly appreciated! Thank you and Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## rteetz

Making_Memories77 said:


> Hello, I am new to DIS boards and Run Disney, so if this comment doesn't belong here then feel free to let me know!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew of a way that I could support a specific hospice charity group for RunDisney? I was hoping to participate in the 2019 half marathon and raise money for the hospice organization (Hospice of Davidson County) that took care of my grandmother. Long story short, my grandmother passed away from lung cancer about a month ago. She was my world during my childhood, and the hospice organization made her passing easier to cope with for both her and my family. They helped her through her own grieving process, they helped my family financially afford her care, and offered my family free grief counseling services. They went above and beyond with her care as she came upon her final days, making sure she wasn't in any pain. The women directly in charge of her care were there as she passed away, and shed their own tears as well, and I can't express the amount of compassion these individuals showed to her and my family.
> 
> Again any ideas as to how I could use rundisney to support this hospice group, or in the least a national hospice group, would be greatly appreciated! Thank you and Merry Christmas everyone


I’m sure you could raise money on your own. Disney only uses select charities for races and I don’t believe you can pick your own through runDisney.


----------



## ChimCher-ee

Hi! I'm considering signing up for my first marathon ever--the 2019 Princess Half Marathon. After reading this thread, I'm starting to think it might sell out quickly. 

I need help deciding on a strategy. Should I...

... Perch on my computer waiting to pounce at the stroke of noon? My question is, is it like trying to get concert tickets and the system keeps crashing? Or do you just get in if you're ready right at noon, and it's a smooth process?

... Use an approved TA? I've never booked a Disney trip with an agent, but I'm not against it if it means a guaranteed spot for the race. And if it doesn't cost extra.

If you recommend using the agent, can you tell me when they start selling packages? I believe the sign-up for 2019 Princess is June 12; would agents have their blocks before then, and for about how long after?

Sorry for the long post, but I tend to over-think everything!


----------



## rteetz

ChimCher-ee said:


> Hi! I'm considering signing up for my first marathon ever--the 2019 Princess Half Marathon. After reading this thread, I'm starting to think it might sell out quickly.
> 
> I need help deciding on a strategy. Should I...
> 
> ... Perch on my computer waiting to pounce at the stroke of noon? My question is, is it like trying to get concert tickets and the system keeps crashing? Or do you just get in if you're ready right at noon, and it's a smooth process?
> 
> ... Use an approved TA? I've never booked a Disney trip with an agent, but I'm not against it if it means a guaranteed spot for the race. And if it doesn't cost extra.
> 
> If you recommend using the agent, can you tell me when they start selling packages? I believe the sign-up for 2019 Princess is June 12; would agents have their blocks before then, and for about how long after?
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I tend to over-think everything!


Registration has gotten much better over the last year or two. As long as you are on at noon you should be fine.


----------



## ChimCher-ee

rteetz said:


> Registration has gotten much better over the last year or two. As long as you are on at noon you should be fine.


Thank you! I knew I was overthinking!


----------



## Ariel484

@ChimCher-ee it’ll save you some time if you make yourself an account with Active.com before registration opens. That way your personal info is already saved. 

I’d suggest being logged into Active on registration day and ready to go maybe 5-10 minutes before noon. Then just refresh until the link goes live. It’ll put you in a “line” where you “virtually wait” to log in.


----------



## ChimCher-ee

Ariel484 said:


> @ChimCher-ee it’ll save you some time if you make yourself an account with Active.com before registration opens. That way your personal info is already saved.
> 
> I’d suggest being logged into Active on registration day and ready to go maybe 5-10 minutes before noon. Then just refresh until the link goes live. It’ll put you in a “line” where you “virtually wait” to log in.


Thank you! I definitely plan on setting up the account ahead of time. I might even have done it tonight but I got distracted reading running articles available on the site!

I have a lot to learn and, even though I've been a long-time walker, averaging 4 mi/hr, 20 mi/wk, it's worlds apart from running. I probably should work up to a 5k or 10k or two in the upcoming year. An Active account will be handy for all that, I'm sure!


----------



## Smilelea

I see the dates for the 2019 marathon weekend are January 9th through the 13th, but has it been announced which races will be which days?


----------



## rteetz

Smilelea said:


> I see the dates for the 2019 marathon weekend are January 9th through the 13th, but has it been announced which races will be which days?


Races are always the same. Expo starts on the Wednesday. 5K Thursday, 10K Friday, half Saturday, full Sunday.


----------



## Smilelea

rteetz said:


> Races are always the same. Expo starts on the Wednesday. 5K Thursday, 10K Friday, half Saturday, full Sunday.


Awesome! Thank you!  I'm hoping to do my first ever 10K then.


----------



## kywyldcat03

Quick question to the group.  If you register for a Disney race after the proof of time deadline, are you in the last corral or do you get a chance to enter your proof of time?  I am registering through a charity and may not get my registration before the deadline and wanted to make sure I was not in the last corral.


----------



## DopeyBadger

kywyldcat03 said:


> Quick question to the group.  If you register for a Disney race after the proof of time deadline, are you in the last corral or do you get a chance to enter your proof of time?  I am registering through a charity and may not get my registration before the deadline and wanted to make sure I was not in the last corral.



As with all runDisney, past doesn't always equal future.  With that being said, from my understanding from what I've seen from others is that as long as 

A) Your POT is before the actual POT deadline regardless of when you register

And 

B) You register before about 4 weeks prior to the event (about when charity registration becomes due)

Then you are PROBABLY going to be corralled appropriately based on your POT.  The earlier you can sign up though the more comfortable you should be able to feel.  Although I make no guarantees because things can change.  Try asking the charity to see what info they've got on it.


----------



## tidefan

Do you know when DVC registration for the 2019 Marathon is available?  It's usually about a week before if I remember right...


----------



## rteetz

tidefan said:


> Do you know when DVC registration for the 2019 Marathon is available?  It's usually about a week before if I remember right...


They have changed it. Now it is the Thursday before general registration. So 5 days before.


----------



## dcrunner

A detailed question about Photopass - I know how to add bibs and the basics. But is it five bibs per individual race, or per race weekend? We have a 2 runners doing the 5k and half; 2 doing the challenge; 2 doing half only; 4 doing 5k only. Trying to count out how many bibs that equals, and how many we can spread across two passholder accounts.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rteetz

dcrunner said:


> A detailed question about Photopass - I know how to add bibs and the basics. But is it five bibs per individual race, or per race weekend? We have a 2 runners doing the 5k and half; 2 doing the challenge; 2 doing half only; 4 doing 5k only. Trying to count out how many bibs that equals, and how many we can spread across two passholder accounts.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I believe it is per race. I had no problem entering 5 in for the 5K last year.


----------



## rteetz

Updated the first posts.


----------



## rteetz

New ESPN WWoS Arena is first being used for Princess Weekend to house all runDisney merchandise.


----------



## JB22

Hopefully merchandise goes better than marathon weekend for princess.  Day 1 was stupid.


----------



## Capang

I’m looking to run some local race(s) for POT for wine and dine. The one race I know I want to run is a quarter marathon. Would that distance work for POT since it is not a traditional 10k or 12k? If not I will find another local race to use but I wasn’t sure if that was necessary.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> I’m looking to run some local race(s) for POT for wine and dine. The one race I know I want to run is a quarter marathon. Would that distance work for POT since it is not a traditional 10k or 12k? If not I will find another local race to use but I wasn’t sure if that was necessary.


I am going to go with no it has to be one of these distances. 


Half Marathon – 10K, 12K, 15K, 10-Mile, Half Marathon or Marathon
Otherwise your best option would be to email runDisney and ask.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Capang said:


> I’m looking to run some local race(s) for POT for wine and dine. The one race I know I want to run is a quarter marathon. Would that distance work for POT since it is not a traditional 10k or 12k? If not I will find another local race to use but I wasn’t sure if that was necessary.





rteetz said:


> I am going to go with no it has to be one of these distances.
> 
> 
> Half Marathon – 10K, 12K, 15K, 10-Mile, Half Marathon or Marathon
> Otherwise your best option would be to email runDisney and ask.



Agreed.  It is my understanding that if you have a POT for a race distance that is not one of the ones listed above (10k, 12k, 15k, 10 mile, HM, M), then you have to choose a lesser distance and use your time.  Essentially giving yourself a penalty in "total time" (since you would have technically run further).  It's a drop-down menu at registration when choosing the race distance, so best to try and find a POT from one of the ones listed on their site.


----------



## rteetz

I added virtual race info to the front page.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> I am going to go with no it has to be one of these distances.
> 
> 
> Half Marathon – 10K, 12K, 15K, 10-Mile, Half Marathon or Marathon
> Otherwise your best option would be to email runDisney and ask.





DopeyBadger said:


> Agreed.  It is my understanding that if you have a POT for a race distance that is not one of the ones listed above (10k, 12k, 15k, 10 mile, HM, M), then you have to choose a lesser distance and use your time.  Essentially giving yourself a penalty in "total time" (since you would have technically run further).  It's a drop-down menu at registration when choosing the race distance, so best to try and find a POT from one of the ones listed on their site.


Thanks guys. Kind of what I figured.


----------



## rteetz

Now that Princess is over the first post has been updated and anniversary dates changed. 

Star Wars Dark Side you are next!


----------



## rteetz

I have updated the first page regarding the runDisney news today.


----------



## pathfinder

Needed something for my first post, I just signed up for this summer's *Virtual Running Shorts*.


----------



## flav

I am contemplating Marathon weekend in a few years and delays for 2019 registration triggered the following question:
How do people typically proceed? Register for the race when registration opens, wait until July to book the rest of the package (hôtel, tickets, dining)?
Do runDisney TA typically have full packages quote with promotional locked in rates available when registration opens?


----------



## rteetz

flav said:


> I am contemplating Marathon weekend in a few years and delays for 2019 registration triggered the following question:
> How do people typically proceed? Register for the race when registration opens, wait until July to book the rest of the package (hôtel, tickets, dining)?
> Do runDisney TA typically have full packages quote with promotional locked in rates available when registration opens?


Registration delays aren’t the norm.

I would say most register than wait to book the rest of the package. You can book room only 499 days out though.

TAs can work with you before and after registration opens. Sometimes they have group rates they can book you with. Otherwise they book what you would on your own through Disney.


----------



## rteetz

Citizen watches are now sponsoring runDisney timing clocks (as well as other Disney things).


----------



## Grumpy_42K

At the RunDisney site I can only find race results back to 2015.
I started running races at WDW in 2007.

Question:
Do they plan on adding past race results?
If not, why not?
They OWN the results no matter who managed them at the time.

I have spent thousands running these races and if they can't keep more than three years of simple data, what good are they?

I am not asking for them to store photos, just Race, Date, Name, Bib, Time.
And please don't say that would take terabytes of data, the 2007 marathon results would fit on a floppy disk.
Plus they already have a searchable database built.

PS, I have been to the ACTIVE.com site and their search engine is THE WORST, MOST RIDICULOUS EVER! 
AAAArrrrrgggghhhhh!


----------



## Krandor

Grumpy_42K said:


> At the RunDisney site I can only find race results back to 2015.
> I started running races at WDW in 2007.
> 
> Question:
> Do they plan on adding past race results?
> If not, why not?
> They OWN the results no matter who managed them at the time.
> 
> I have spent thousands running these races and if they can't keep more than three years of simple data, what good are they?
> 
> I am not asking for them to store photos, just Race, Date, Name, Bib, Time.
> And please don't say that would take terabytes of data, the 2007 marathon results would fit on a floppy disk.
> Plus they already have a searchable database built.
> 
> PS, I have been to the ACTIVE.com site and their search engine is THE WORST, MOST RIDICULOUS EVER!
> AAAArrrrrgggghhhhh!



Check athlinks. Their bread and butter is saving race results.


----------



## rteetz

Name change for Dark Side

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...esort-in-2019/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo04503180009A


----------



## rteetz

News regarding upcoming registration for runDisney races.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rD registration dates in case not yet posted...

https://www.rundisney.com/blog/arti...ounced?CMP=SOC-ESPNWWOSFY18Q1DisneySports0015


----------



## rteetz

I think I updated everything we know so far in the FAQ. If anyone notices anything wrong let me know!


----------



## BriarRabbit

Would I be able to register myself as well as my daughter on July 17 as I am an annual passholder?


----------



## rteetz

BriarRabbit said:


> Would I be able to register myself as well as my daughter on July 17 as I am an annual passholder?


We don’t know all the details yet but I believe in the past you have had to both be APs. I’m not super familiar with all the restrictions on early registration.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> We don’t know all the details yet but I believe in the past you have had to both be APs.


Yes... that's how it was supposed to work...


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yes... that's how it was supposed to work...


Yeah I know sometimes people would use the link who weren’t AP and get in.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Yeah I know sometimes people would use the link who weren’t AP and get in.



True but now if they are going to link registration to your MDE account they would know.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Krandor said:


> True but now if they are going to link registration to your MDE account they would know.


Which I’d prefer. That’s how it should be.


----------



## wehrengrizz

Krandor said:


> True but now if they are going to link registration to your MDE account they would know.



This is great of course! And AP would just have to be still valid at the time of registration? Mine will need to be renewed before races start again so just wanting to clarify if that matters. TIA


----------



## rteetz

Prices with new processing fees for Marathon Weekend events

$623.61 for Dopey
$410.41 for Goofy
$200.40 for Full and Half
$133.25 for the 10K
$90.61 for the 5K


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Prices with new processing fees for Marathon Weekend events
> 
> $623.61 for Dopey
> $410.41 for Goofy
> $200.40 for Full and Half
> $133.25 for the 10K
> $90.61 for the 5K


Know offhand what they were before including fees?


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Know offhand what they were before including fees?


They are listed on the website. They also should be listed on this first page. 

$585 for Dopey, $385 for goofy. It’s a 6.6% fee.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> They are listed on the website. They also should be listed on this first page.
> 
> $585 for Dopey, $385 for goofy. It’s a 6.6% fee.


So the same price, then... I thought maybe it was different when you posted "new processing fees".


----------



## flav

Which runDisney events/races give long sleeves shirts?


----------



## rteetz

flav said:


> Which runDisney events/races give long sleeves shirts?


Wine and Dine and Marathon weekend I believe.


----------



## snoopywoodstockus

flav said:


> Which runDisney events/races give long sleeves shirts?


Wine and Dine for sure. I did the two course challenge and all shirts were long sleeve.


----------



## snoopywoodstockus

I am trying to register for two course challenge/wine and dine. It doesn't show sold out but when I click on the link, it only offers kids and chear squad. anyone else register lately?


----------



## subtchr

snoopywoodstockus said:


> I am trying to register for two course challenge/wine and dine. It doesn't show sold out but when I click on the link, it only offers kids and chear squad. anyone else register lately?



It does show that they are sold out. Click on "Registration": https://www.rundisney.com/wine-and-dine-half-marathon/


----------



## Princess_Nikki

@rteetz  If you already updated this, my apologies, but I didn't see it. In regards to the new rules for 2018 to run for a charity! I got the following from the GKTW website:

*New this year:*
A two-night minimum hotel and theme park ticket package is required with all participation options. After joining our team, you will be introduced to an official Disney travel coordinator who will assist you with building a customized plan for your trip to Walt Disney World. You will be able to take advantage of special resort pricing for event weekend, add nights to your stay, arrange theme park tickets and dining plans, as well as add other amenities to your stay. Please note if you live within a 90 mile radius, you may waive the two-night minimum hotel stay requirement. For Walt Disney World Annual Passholders and Walt Disney World Cast Members, the ticket requirement will be waived.

A lot of info has been posted about the above....HOWEVER, it is good to know that locals (within the 90 mile radius) can waive the hotel requirement and passholders and cast members can waive the ticket requirement. This is NOT posted on the RunDisney website itself. I'm glad I looked into it further because I was bummed thinking I wouldn't get to run for a charity again as I do not need rooms or tickets. Thought it would be helpful info since this is new for the charities. I'm assuming this is across the board for all charities participating and not just GKTW. However, theirs is the only charity I looked into.


----------



## rteetz

Princess_Nikki said:


> @rteetz  If you already updated this, my apologies, but I didn't see it. In regards to the new rules for 2018 to run for a charity! I got the following from the GKTW website:
> 
> *New this year:*
> A two-night minimum hotel and theme park ticket package is required with all participation options. After joining our team, you will be introduced to an official Disney travel coordinator who will assist you with building a customized plan for your trip to Walt Disney World. You will be able to take advantage of special resort pricing for event weekend, add nights to your stay, arrange theme park tickets and dining plans, as well as add other amenities to your stay. Please note if you live within a 90 mile radius, you may waive the two-night minimum hotel stay requirement. For Walt Disney World Annual Passholders and Walt Disney World Cast Members, the ticket requirement will be waived.
> 
> A lot of info has been posted about the above....HOWEVER, it is good to know that locals (within the 90 mile radius) can waive the hotel requirement and passholders and cast members can waive the ticket requirement. This is NOT posted on the RunDisney website itself. I'm glad I looked into it further because I was bummed thinking I wouldn't get to run for a charity again as I do not need rooms or tickets. Thought it would be helpful info since this is new for the charities. I'm assuming this is across the board for all charities participating and not just GKTW. However, theirs is the only charity I looked into.


Thanks! I heard this but nice to have it in writing. I will add it as I have to update the registration process as well.


----------



## rteetz

Made several updates to the FAQ. Let me know if anything else needs updating.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Updated the thread


----------



## rteetz

Updated the first posts with dates, and pricing.


----------



## rteetz

Updated first page.


----------



## Kip Herner

I have a question about the accounts, are these the same as your normal Disney Accts for tickets, MDE and such?


----------



## rteetz

Kip Herner said:


> I have a question about the accounts, are these the same as your normal Disney Accts for tickets, MDE and such?


Yes


----------



## Kip Herner

rteetz said:


> Yes


Also, when registering a minor, IE my daughter wants to run the 5k, does she need her own account or can I do it under mine? She is 12.


----------



## rteetz

Kip Herner said:


> Also, when registering a minor, IE my daughter wants to run the 5k, does she need her own account or can I do it under mine? She is 12.


You can do it on yours.


----------



## Kip Herner

rteetz said:


> You can do it on yours.


great thanks.


----------



## rteetz

Registering for a runDisney Race


----------



## flav

I am looking for the runDisney shirts size chart with no success. I know my size but what do I choose for a 12 y.o. girl? TIA


----------



## rteetz

flav said:


> I am looking for the runDisney shirts size chart with no success. I know my size but what do I choose for a 12 y.o. girl? TIA


I would say they run pretty standard in terms of tech shirts. If you can find Champion branded tech shirts where you are to compare that would be a good starting point.


----------



## flav

flav said:


> I am looking for the runDisney shirts size chart with no success. I know my size but what do I choose for a 12 y.o. girl? TIA





rteetz said:


> I would say they run pretty standard in terms of tech shirts. If you can find Champion branded tech shirts where you are to compare that would be a good starting point.



Are there youth sizes proposed when registering? Anyone who registered a child recently (since the 5k has tech shirt), which size did you pick? Looking for a 12 y.o. girl recommendations.


----------



## Davie Business

flav said:


> Which runDisney events/races give long sleeves shirts?



The Marathon weekend 5k is cotton short sleeve.  The 10k/Half/Full are long sleeve tech


----------



## rteetz

Davie Business said:


> The Marathon weekend 5k is cotton short sleeve.  The 10k/Half/Full are long sleeve tech


Not anymore. They changed them starting with 2019 Wine and Dine it is a tech shirt.


----------



## CassieRuns

I've read the Run Disney FAQ's but has anyone on here actually transferred races before? I only signed up for the wine and dine half marathon this year but now that they have released the themes... I want to do the challenge. (This was the one and only time that I didn't register for all three races...face palm.)

The instructions say to register for the new course and then Run Disney will refund the difference but is it really that seamless? It's a lot of money to pay twice so I just wanted to hear your experiences with this process.

Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

CassieRuns said:


> I've read the Run Disney FAQ's but has anyone on here actually transferred races before? I only signed up for the wine and dine half marathon this year but now that they have released the themes... I want to do the challenge. (This was the one and only time that I didn't register for all three races...face palm.)
> 
> The instructions say to register for the new course and then Run Disney will refund the difference but is it really that seamless? It's a lot of money to pay twice so I just wanted to hear your experiences with this process.
> 
> Thanks!


@Princess KP has done a transfer before.


----------



## Princess KP

CassieRuns said:


> I've read the Run Disney FAQ's but has anyone on here actually transferred races before? I only signed up for the wine and dine half marathon this year but now that they have released the themes... I want to do the challenge. (This was the one and only time that I didn't register for all three races...face palm.)
> 
> The instructions say to register for the new course and then Run Disney will refund the difference but is it really that seamless? It's a lot of money to pay twice so I just wanted to hear your experiences with this process.
> 
> Thanks!





rteetz said:


> @Princess KP has done a transfer before.



I did this last November and it was pretty easy. I signed up for the new race and filled out the paperwork to request the transfer. I got a refund minus the $45 Transfer Fee 3 days later.


----------



## CassieRuns

Princess KP said:


> I did this last November and it was pretty easy. I signed up for the new race and filled out the paperwork to request the transfer. I got a refund minus the $45 Transfer Fee 3 days later.



Where is the paperwork located for the transfer?


----------



## Princess KP

CassieRuns said:


> Where is the paperwork located for the transfer?


They emailed me the form.


----------



## NJlauren

Does anyone know if someone else can pick up your race packet for you?

Like i can pick up for me and my husband?  Or each person needs to be there?


----------



## rteetz

NJlauren said:


> Does anyone know if someone else can pick up your race packet for you?
> 
> Like i can pick up for me and my husband?  Or each person needs to be there?


No they cannot. Each adult needs to be there. A parent can pick up for a child though.


----------



## NJlauren

rteetz said:


> No they cannot. Each adult needs to be there. A parent can pick up for a child though.



Thats what i thought!  thank you!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Can I enter multiple times for a virtual race?  Or should I wait for the end of the month and just enter my best time for the month?


----------



## UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful

Hi everyone,

Looking into potentially having a go Dopey in 2020 or more likely 2021.

It says if I believe I can run under certain times I need to submit proof of time. How many proof of times do I need to enter though. Do I enter just 1? (My current best Half marathon is 1:48:45) or do I have to enter a minimum amount of attempts (such as at least 5 proof of times)

Also, I know your time then allocates you into a coral. If 1:48:45 is my only proof needed where do people think I might slot in (I appreciate this is very dependent on other athletes entering on the day, but I’m just after a rough idea.... near the front, middle of the pack, back end of the corals?!)

I’d like to be near the front as I’d love to stop for character photos along the way but don’t want to meet the dreaded “balloon ladies” (not heard much about them in the UK and is hard to find out much about them!) so I’m thinking the nearer the front I am, the better chance I have of grabbing a few pictures??

Any help on proof of times needed and coral placements would be most welcome!! Thanks everyone


----------



## rteetz

UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Looking into potentially having a go Dopey in 2020 or more likely 2021.
> 
> It says if I believe I can run under certain times I need to submit proof of time. How many proof of times do I need to enter though. Do I enter just 1? (My current best Half marathon is 1:48:45) or do I have to enter a minimum amount of attempts (such as at least 5 proof of times)
> 
> Also, I know your time then allocates you into a coral. If 1:48:45 is my only proof needed where do people think I might slot in (I appreciate this is very dependent on other athletes entering on the day, but I’m just after a rough idea.... near the front, middle of the pack, back end of the corals?!)
> 
> I’d like to be near the front as I’d love to stop for character photos along the way but don’t want to meet the dreaded “balloon ladies” (not heard much about them in the UK and is hard to find out much about them!) so I’m thinking the nearer the front I am, the better chance I have of grabbing a few pictures??
> 
> Any help on proof of times needed and coral placements would be most welcome!! Thanks everyone


Just 1 proof of time. 

@DopeyBadger can help with where he thinks you would be corralled. 

With a 1:48 POT you shouldn't have any issues including character stops.


----------



## DopeyBadger

UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Looking into potentially having a go Dopey in 2020 or more likely 2021.
> 
> It says if I believe I can run under certain times I need to submit proof of time. How many proof of times do I need to enter though. Do I enter just 1? (My current best Half marathon is 1:48:45) or do I have to enter a minimum amount of attempts (such as at least 5 proof of times)
> 
> Also, I know your time then allocates you into a coral. If 1:48:45 is my only proof needed where do people think I might slot in (I appreciate this is very dependent on other athletes entering on the day, but I’m just after a rough idea.... near the front, middle of the pack, back end of the corals?!)
> 
> I’d like to be near the front as I’d love to stop for character photos along the way but don’t want to meet the dreaded “balloon ladies” (not heard much about them in the UK and is hard to find out much about them!) so I’m thinking the nearer the front I am, the better chance I have of grabbing a few pictures??
> 
> Any help on proof of times needed and coral placements would be most welcome!! Thanks everyone



Based on past weekends, I would guess you would be in Corral B if you ran Dopey with a 1:48 HM POT.  This means you would have nearly 4.5 hours for your HM and 8 hours for your M to finish ahead of the balloon ladies.



https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-cutoff-confirmed-times.3699036/post-59585654


----------



## UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful

Thank u ever so much for that information. Puts me at ease a little bit now.... although also kinda wanna push a bit faster now see if I can sneak inside the coral A times (don’t think I quite have it in me for that!)


----------



## ZellyB

sherlockmiles said:


> Can I enter multiple times for a virtual race?  Or should I wait for the end of the month and just enter my best time for the month?



I'm not completely sure what you are asking.  Do you mean, entering a virtual race time for a Proof of Time for a Disney race?  If so, virtual races cannot be used for proof of time.  Sorry if I misunderstood your question.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> I'm not completely sure what you are asking.  Do you mean, entering a virtual race time for a Proof of Time for a Disney race?  If so, virtual races cannot be used for proof of time.  Sorry if I misunderstood your question.


I believe they are running the Disney virtual races and want to know if they can submit multiple times for their virtual race. For the virtual races it really doesn’t matter as even if you don’t enter a time you still get the virtual medal.


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> I believe they are running the Disney virtual races and want to know if they can submit multiple times for their virtual race. For the virtual races it really doesn’t matter as even if you don’t enter a time you still get the virtual medal.


THanks.


Specifically I was thinking about printing out the finisher certificates.  I thought I'd print one out for each week of the month with my best time for the week........but if they only let you enter 1 time for the month, then I'd just wait until the end of the month and print just the 1 certificate with my best month time.

 

Sorry - new to this running thing.


----------



## JessicaGreye

Hi experts.  I've done a few RunDisney races in the past (and will be doing the half this January) and I am thinking about signing up for the Star Wars 10k, which I know sell out in a minute.  I won't be 100% sure I will be able to do it when it's time to register.  I know that people have transferred within the race weekend, but is it possible to transfer to an different race weekend if I am unable to do the race?  (I overheard someone talking about doing this, but cannot find anything on the RunDisney website saying this is a possibility.). Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

JessicaGreye said:


> Hi experts.  I've done a few RunDisney races in the past (and will be doing the half this January) and I am thinking about signing up for the Star Wars 10k, which I know sell out in a minute.  I won't be 100% sure I will be able to do it when it's time to register.  I know that people have transferred within the race weekend, but is it possible to transfer to an different race weekend if I am unable to do the race?  (I overheard someone talking about doing this, but cannot find anything on the RunDisney website saying this is a possibility.). Thanks!


No, you cannot transfer from one race to another.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.rundisney.com/blog/off-to-a-running-start--an-inside/


----------



## rteetz

Finally updated the first posts. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## huskies90

Hi!! Any guess on the dates for Wine and Dine 2020? 10/31 falls on a Saturday in 2020 and wonder if folks think it will be 10/29/20 - 11/1/20 or if it will be 11/5/20 - 11/8/20?


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> Hi!! Any guess on the dates for Wine and Dine 2020? 10/31 falls on a Saturday in 2020 and wonder if folks think it will be 10/29/20 - 11/1/20 or if it will be 11/5/20 - 11/8/20?


I’m thinking they’ll move it back to the 5-8th.


----------



## rteetz

Updated this thread. Let me know if anyone notices anything still out of date.


----------



## CassieRuns

rteetz said:


> Updated this thread. Let me know if anyone notices anything still out of date.



Hey! You said that 2020 Disneyland Paris packages are on sale now but when you get a package they still aren’t selling race bibs yet...? Unless I’m missing something? I couldn’t find a way to add them...


----------



## rteetz

CassieRuns said:


> Hey! You said that 2020 Disneyland Paris packages are on sale now but when you get a package they still aren’t selling race bibs yet...? Unless I’m missing something? I couldn’t find a way to add them...


I thought you could get a race package through a travel agent already. I remember seeing people on Facebook talk about that. I could be wrong though. I know individual race bibs are not on sale yet.


----------



## dbb727

Has anyone here registered via a charity organization? Does the registration automaticallly merge over to Run Disney site, and if so how long did it take?

Of course I waited until last minute to register (for marathon weekend) and I made sure to sign up today so I could submit my POT, but there was no place on charity’s registration to enter POT info and it’s been several hours but the registration doesn’t show up on my rundisney account. Help?!!


----------



## Harlaxton

rteetz said:


> I thought you could get a race package through a travel agent already. I remember seeing people on Facebook talk about that. I could be wrong though. I know individual race bibs are not on sale yet.



I booked a 2020 Disneyland Paris package which guarantees me bibs for all races (or any races I choose) last week through a travel agency so I can confirm your thoughts there.


----------



## momandmousefan

rteetz said:


> I’m thinking they’ll move it back to the 5-8th.


In this same vein, anyone know when they historically have typically released dates by?  We need to book DVC 11 months out usually and we are aiming to do wine and dine 2020.  We'd pretty much need to book by the end of Nov/early Dec to snag best availbility so I'm hoping race dates are released by then.


----------



## rteetz

momandmousefan said:


> In this same vein, anyone know when they historically have typically released dates by?  We need to book DVC 11 months out usually and we are aiming to do wine and dine 2020.  We'd pretty much need to book by the end of Nov/early Dec to snag best availbility so I'm hoping race dates are released by then.


Should be December.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...f-the-disney-wine-dine-half-marathon-weekend/


----------



## xjillianpaige

Hi folks! I have a question about memory maker and bib numbers. On the rundisney website, it says you can put up to 5 bib numbers for each race onto memory maker... do they actually mean each race? So if I have a group of four people and we all have 2 bib numbers each (four bib numbers for the 5k, four for the 10k, and 2 for the half) can we put all of those onto the memory maker? Or do we need to find more people with Annual Passes to help us get all those bibs accounted for for photos?


----------



## rteetz

xjillianpaige said:


> Hi folks! I have a question about memory maker and bib numbers. On the rundisney website, it says you can put up to 5 bib numbers for each race onto memory maker... do they actually mean each race? So if I have a group of four people and we all have 2 bib numbers each (four bib numbers for the 5k, four for the 10k, and 2 for the half) can we put all of those onto the memory maker? Or do we need to find more people with Annual Passes to help us get all those bibs accounted for for photos?


Yes each race.


----------



## xjillianpaige

rteetz said:


> Yes each race.



Thanks! That would mean you could, theoretically, put 15-20 bib numbers in for memory maker and get all of those photos. Wow.


----------



## Mollie Roque

Looking into the Paris Weekend.  I went on the website and the only information I can find is by also booking a hotel  Do you have to book the hotel? I can't find any way to book the bibs.  Any one have an easy, fool proof way to book for paris?   I am super confused about this (first international race-in general, not just disney)


----------



## rteetz

Mollie Roque said:


> Looking into the Paris Weekend.  I went on the website and the only information I can find is by also booking a hotel  Do you have to book the hotel? I can't find any way to book the bibs.  Any one have an easy, fool proof way to book for paris?   I am super confused about this (first international race-in general, not just disney)


You should be able to book a package with bibs currently. I don’t believe bib only sales are open yet.


----------



## Mollie Roque

rteetz said:


> You should be able to book a package with bibs currently. I don’t believe bib only sales are open yet.


Ok.  Do you know when they typically open?  The usual cost?  Is there a way to sign up for castle to chateau?  I found a great price on plane tickets, but don't want to book those unless I know I can get into the run.


----------



## rteetz

Mollie Roque said:


> Ok.  Do you know when they typically open?  The usual cost?  Is there a way to sign up for castle to chateau?  I found a great price on plane tickets, but don't want to book those unless I know I can get into the run.


Castle to chateau doesn’t have its own sign up. You just have to sign up for a half in the states and a half in Paris. I don’t recall when bib only typically opens up. There are other Paris threads here that have more info on that.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Mollie Roque said:


> Looking into the Paris Weekend.  I went on the website and the only information I can find is by also booking a hotel  Do you have to book the hotel? I can't find any way to book the bibs.  Any one have an easy, fool proof way to book for paris?   I am super confused about this (first international race-in general, not just disney)



This thread will have info for you:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/dlp-race-september-2020.3786824/


----------



## CassieRuns

BIB ONLY SALES ARE NOW AVAILABLE FOR THE FIRST EVER DISNEYLAND PARIS PRINCESS WEEKEND!!!!

I just booked so I am officially in for the 13K Cinderella Challenge!!!


----------



## YawningDodo

Budgeting question: are there additional taxes and/or fees on top of the listed prices for registration, or is the price listed exactly the price paid?


----------



## rteetz

YawningDodo said:


> Budgeting question: are there additional taxes and/or fees on top of the listed prices for registration, or is the price listed exactly the price paid?


Correct on top of the price listed. It is a 6.6% fee.


----------



## YawningDodo

rteetz said:


> Correct on top of the price listed. It is a 6.6% fee.


Not too bad--and that means the buffer I put in the budget line covers it. Thanks!


----------



## ReginaMBK

Hoping this is the right place for this question. Does anyone know if you still get your medal if you don't finish? DH is injured and signed up for the Princess Half this weekend, he was planning on running what he can do right now comfortably/safely knowing that may not be the full 13.1. He is hoping to still get his medal, though - is this possible?


----------



## rteetz

ReginaMBK said:


> Hoping this is the right place for this question. Does anyone know if you still get your medal if you don't finish? DH is injured and signed up for the Princess Half this weekend, he was planning on running what he can do right now comfortably/safely knowing that may not be the full 13.1. He is hoping to still get his medal, though - is this possible?


Yes you still get the race medal but if you are signed up for a challenge you do not get the challenge medal.


----------



## Magical Courtney

Hi all! I’m hoping someone can give me some clarity regarding registration. I see that wine and dine 2020 says sold out. But I can also see that there are other tiers for “registration fees” later this year. Does this mean that once tier 2 comes out on April 28 more bibs will be available? I’ve called Disney and spoken to two different people and they’ve all confirmed this. But it was shady since both reps had to put me on hold and get clarification.

i’m disappointed in myself for completely forgetting about registration this morning. I was able to register early because of my annual pass, but was going to go ahead and register my mom today. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## rteetz

Magical Courtney said:


> Hi all! I’m hoping someone can give me some clarity regarding registration. I see that wine and dine 2020 says sold out. But I can also see that there are other tiers for “registration fees” later this year. Does this mean that once tier 2 comes out on April 28 more bibs will be available? I’ve called Disney and spoken to two different people and they’ve all confirmed this. But it was shady since both reps had to put me on hold and get clarification.
> 
> i’m disappointed in myself for completely forgetting about registration this morning. I was able to register early because of my annual pass, but was going to go ahead and register my mom today. Any help would be appreciated!


No Star Wars for this year had the tiers and more bibs didn't automatically become available. I would look to go with a charity or TA (though it seems they are sold out).


----------



## Magical Courtney

They also gave me that option and shared that more charity options will be up starting tomorrow. I saw that one charity was asking for a $600 commitment, is that typically the price to pay when you go with a charity?


----------



## rteetz

Magical Courtney said:


> They also gave me that option and shared that more charity options will be up starting tomorrow. I saw that one charity was asking for a $600 commitment, is that typically the price to pay when you go with a charity?


That's the price you would raise not the price you pay unless you want to pay for it yourself. Each charity has a little different requirements.


----------



## beltwaybarry

The runDisney FAQ's say only one form of payment for registration is allowed (e.g., gift card). It used to be you could use two forms of payment (e.g., gift card and credit card rewards points), right? Thanks.


----------



## rteetz

beltwaybarry said:


> The runDisney FAQ's say only one form of payment for registration is allowed (e.g., gift card). It used to be you could use two forms of payment (e.g., gift card and credit card rewards points), right? Thanks.


I don’t believe when it was active you could either. It’s been a while now I can’t quite remember. I know you couldn’t use a disney gift card then.


----------



## rteetz

Star Wars cancelled and registration dates to be moved.

https://www.rundisney.com/advisory/


----------



## rteetz

Tried to update everything. If I missed something let me know.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Tried to update everything. If I missed something let me know.



Might want to add the info on how kessell registrtations are being handled (for US virtual still sent ad refund is minus the virrtual cost)


----------



## sherlockmiles

Star Wars 2020 Virtual medal showed up today.


----------



## Krandor

sherlockmiles said:


> Star Wars 2020 Virtual medal showed up today.



Did you do virtual only or kessell?


----------



## sherlockmiles

Krandor said:


> Did you do virtual only or kessell?


Virtual only


----------



## jriveiro724

When Star Wars weekend got cancelled, they said future on-sale dates would also be adjusted. Anyone know what the new dates are of if they're just keeping them the same?


----------



## rteetz

jriveiro724 said:


> When Star Wars weekend got cancelled, they said future on-sale dates would also be adjusted. Anyone know what the new dates are of if they're just keeping them the same?


They have not announced new dates yet.


----------



## MissGina5

I just want to make sure I  understand correctly
say I sign up for the virtual challenge
Do I have to do each 5K in one go or can I add days up? and its 3 5Ks? 

idk how to be clearer... for  my first 5K in June can I do like  daily walks in June that will add up to 5K  or all in one outing?


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> I just want to make sure I  understand correctly
> say I sign up for the virtual challenge
> Do I have to do each 5K in one go or can I add days up? and its 3 5Ks?
> 
> idk how to be clearer... for  my first 5K in June can I do like  daily walks in June that will add up to 5K  or all in one outing?


You can do it however you want.


----------



## Herding_Cats

are TA packages for pre-registering for bibs still requiring park tickets?


----------



## rteetz

Herding_Cats said:


> are TA packages for pre-registering for bibs still requiring park tickets?


I believe it is more lenient now. At the very least you need a two night stay. I know for sure that if you have an AP you don’t need to add on tickets.


----------



## rteetz

Updated the info!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## mcomber7

I am hoping for a miracle - I'd really like to run in the marathon 2021.  Where is the best place to watch on the tiny chance that Disney releases more race bibs?  All of the charities are sold out, there's no where else to look right now, correct?


----------



## rteetz

mcomber7 said:


> I am hoping for a miracle - I'd really like to run in the marathon 2021.  Where is the best place to watch on the tiny chance that Disney releases more race bibs?  All of the charities are sold out, there's no where else to look right now, correct?


Social media mainly Facebook. Otherwise just keep checking the RunDisney website.


----------



## bcwife76

My hubby and I watched a couple of episodes of Disney Insider last night on Disney+ and now he wants us to run one of the races   I've done the virtual 5k's for the past 3 years so I'm thinking an actual 5k would be a good place for us to start. This thread is chock full of fantastic information so I will be glued to it, hoping for the Wine and Dine in 2022 (nothing like starting early to prepare, right?)


----------



## Disney3mum

mcomber7 said:


> I am hoping for a miracle - I'd really like to run in the marathon 2021.  Where is the best place to watch on the tiny chance that Disney releases more race bibs?  All of the charities are sold out, there's no where else to look right now, correct?




Star Wars has not went up forsale yet, and then you will have Wine and Dine 2021 forsale March 2021.    I am worried at this time we may not have a WIne DIne 2020 or any races in 2021 due to covid.


----------



## rteetz

Disney3mum said:


> Star Wars has not went up forsale yet, and then you will have Wine and Dine 2021 forsale March 2021.    I am worried at this time we may not have a WIne DIne 2020 or any races in 2021 due to covid.


Star Wars is on sale with travel agents currently.


----------



## rteetz

Made quite a few updates to the thread. Was sort of depressing to do too...


----------



## Twinkbelle

Looking for some general advice (please forgive me if this the wrong thread and if so could someone please tell me the right place to post this) over the past year I've taken up running as a hobby, it's been fantastic for me in a variety of ways.  Losing weight and helping with my mental health.  

As a massive Disney fan to keep me motivated I've decided my long term goal is to be fit enough to (if it happens, fingers crossed) RunDisney half marathon at Disneyland Paris in September.  

I'm not a very fast runner, and I'm still carrying some weight.  I average around 7mins per km on longer runs.  I've done a few 10ks and I'm working my way up to increasing my distance gradually, currently up to 13km which I ran in 1hr 35mins.  

How strict are they with the speed requirements, I remember reading as a part of a blog awhile ago someone describing being 'pulled from the race' as they weren't keeping up with pace in Florida, would that happen in Paris?  I would be crushed if I put all that effort and energy into getting to race day and did not complete it cos I wasn't fast enough.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Twinkbelle said:


> Looking for some general advice (please forgive me if this the wrong thread and if so could someone please tell me the right place to post this) over the past year I've taken up running as a hobby, it's been fantastic for me in a variety of ways.  Losing weight and helping with my mental health.
> 
> As a massive Disney fan to keep me motivated I've decided my long term goal is to be fit enough to (if it happens, fingers crossed) RunDisney half marathon at Disneyland Paris in September.
> 
> I'm not a very fast runner, and I'm still carrying some weight.  I average around 7mins per km on longer runs.  I've done a few 10ks and I'm working my way up to increasing my distance gradually, currently up to 13km which I ran in 1hr 35mins.
> 
> How strict are they with the speed requirements, I remember reading as a part of a blog awhile ago someone describing being 'pulled from the race' as they weren't keeping up with pace in Florida, would that happen in Paris?  I would be crushed if I put all that effort and energy into getting to race day and did not complete it cos I wasn't fast enough.



I found this from the 2017 runDisney Paris event:

https://run.disneylandparis.com/sites/default/files/files/race-rules-2017_EN.pdf
It confirms that at least in 2017 the minimum pace was a 16 min/mile (or 9.56 min/km) pace.  I would assume that'll be true for 2021 as well, but I don't know that for sure.  Now the key part of that (at least this is true for the US based runDisney events and I would assume it also true for runDisney Paris) is that the minimum pace requirement starts when the last person crosses the start line.  So let's say for example the race starts at 5:00am, but the last person crosses the start line at 6:00am.  That means the 3.5 hr half marathon requirement would mean a finishing time of 9:30am.  Such that the person who started at 5am actually gets 4.5 hours.  Additionally, it's important to keep in mind that this minimum pace requirement floats along the course at different checkpoints.  As an example, it's not simple enough to say that you need to finish by 9:30 am and everything will be alight.  I couldn't do the first km in 2.5 hrs and the remaining 20kms in 1 hr.  So when you hit certain milestones matter.  The people in charge will do a reasonably good job of warning you along the way as to whether you're in trouble of being swept at an upcoming checkpoint.

So depending on how much earlier you start relative to the last person will truly dictate how much time and at what pace you'll need to be able to run.  The recommendation of a 16 min/mile minimum pace for the purposes of your fitness ability is a good one because it allows some wiggle room in case you do end up being the last person to start the race.

Where you start the race will be dictated by your Proof of Time at the time of registration and POT cutoff (usually like 4-6 weeks before the race).  The faster your POT the sooner you'll get to start the race relative to others.  It's like a seeding process.

You recently ran a 13km in 7:18 min/km pace.  Was this a race level effort?  Can you run a 10k at max effort in about 1:11?  For 7:18 min/km pace to be an appropriate long run pace, you're looking at needing a max effort 10k around a 1:01?

Either way, I'm putting your estimated HM time at around 2:15-2:40.  You are no where close to the 3:30 cutoff even if you were the last person to start.  So by my estimation even if the 7:18 min/km pace was a race effort, you still have an enormous buffer before being swept and have close to nothing to worry about as long as you train reasonably well prior to the race.


----------



## Twinkbelle

DopeyBadger - thank you so much for this reply and the detailed explanation, this is fantastic news for me.  As long as I keep on track I should be fine.  Hopefully by September (if the race happens) I will have improved my fitness and have a faster pace.  I had signed up for my local rock and roll marathon 10K and was going to put that forward as a time, but that's been rescheduled now to October so I'll have to come up with some other plan, which I'll worry about closer to the time.  I wouldn't say that I ran flat out I had a little energy left for the couple of miles walk from the park back home.  My most recent 10km was 1:15, that wasn't flat out.  Think I could shave it down and get to 1:11 if I went flat out.  A 1:01 10km isn't something I can reach just yet.  My fastest 5km so far was 33:44.  However the route I usually run has two short but steep hills that are almost next to each other When I do longer runs I usually incorporate them 4/6 times.  I believe that the RunDisney route is flat ground so that will help me move a bit faster.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Twinkbelle said:


> My most recent 10km was 1:15, that wasn't flat out. Think I could shave it down and get to 1:11 if I went flat out. A 1:01 10km isn't something I can reach just yet. My fastest 5km so far was 33:44.



If I may make a suggestion, I think you should consider slowing down on your training runs.  Based on these PRs/fastest attempts at distances, you're probably training too fast.  I think you'll find in the long term picture that training slow and racing fast will yield better results.  I'd suggest the following pace tree:



So if you're a continuous runner, then I suggest your easy days be a 8:35 min/km or slower.  And for your long run days, I suggest a 8:21 min/km or slower.  Far slower than the near 7 min/km you're doing right now.  This way you won't be racing your training runs and rather training on them.

If you're a run/walker runner, then the calculator is suggesting a 90/30 interval set at a 8:21 min/km run pace and a 11:11 min/km walk pace.  That would be an average pace of an 8:55 min/km pace.  Again, far slower than what you're currently doing.

I've written the following posts over the years that you might find useful in convincing yourself "train slow to race fast" will be a helpful mindset.  It's not a novel concept from me and if you dig deep into the research and many common training plans you'll find almost all use this methodology.  Just some are better at driving it home than others.

Eureka! The Quintessential Running Post
Train slow to race fast: Why running more slowly and capping the long run at 2.5 hours may dramatically improve your performance
Why am I doing this run? The question every runner should be asking themselves.
The Marathon is 99% Aerobic (and 95% for HM and so on): So how to train for it!
I only run 3 days a week and never as slow as marathon pace. How can I apply slowing down into my schedule and benefit? With only 3 days, I've gone with quality over quantity on my runs.
Some science for run/walk methodology


----------



## Twinkbelle

Thank you again for this reply and the links to the threads, I'm working my way through reading all this info, you're probably right slowing down might help me get faster longer term.   It's not something I've considered before I thought that was more a tactic for people who were more advanced than me, and already had a decent pace down, but it looks like it's open to pretty much anyone.  I would love to be able to run a 5K in less than 30 mins.  When I first completed a 5K it took me 45mins and I worked very hard that day.  So I've made a lot of progress but there's still a long way to go to reach that goal.  

I tend to currently go out and run 5K twice in the week then at the weekend I'll fit in a longer run.  You've made me consider I need to get some more structure to my running. I don't really walk at all except for on longer runs when after going up the little hill I get tired and will walk until my breath catches up or stop out right for a couple of seconds.

I have been worried that maybe I'm pushing myself too hard, my heart rate is usually up in the late 170s (180 is my max according to some quick maths) as I push myself to sprint towards the finish and get a good time, and I'm not gaining much over the past couple of wks.  My training hasn't been as consistent as I would like lately, I live in the UK, and we are currently in lockdown so going to the gym isn't an option right now, and the weather conditions have been poor, snowy and icy, so that's stopped me heading to the park a few times.  I'll be going out for a run tomorrow and will go a little slower for that one


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Twinkbelle said:


> My training hasn't been as consistent as I would like lately, I live in the UK, and we are currently in lockdown so going to the gym isn't an option right now, and the weather conditions have been poor, snowy and icy, so that's stopped me heading to the park a few times. I'll be going out for a run tomorrow and will go a little slower for that one


The never ending lockdown has wreaked havoc with my normal schedule too. @DopeyBadger already gave you excellent advice on the pacing requirements, so I will share both my own experience with the sweep warnings, the balloon ladies, and my little sister's experience all during runDisney races in the U.S.

2011 Disneyland Half: I started in the very last corral. It was my first race, I had no idea about what proof of time can do and was just hoping to finish. I started off way too fast and nearly injured myself so I slowed way down to an acceptable pace and hoped it would be good enough. At mile 1, they told us we were one minute ahead of the balloon ladies. That would be the last time I would hear about my pace and I finished in 3:05.

2017 Star Wars The Dark Side 10K at Walt Disney World: I started from the last corral because runDisney chose a much larger pace groping than usual. Months before I was in the second to last corral with the identical proof of time at the Star Wars The Light Side 10K at Disneyland. When I came to the Emperor's Throne from Return of the Jedi photo op, I decided to get in line. When I was about 3rd in line, race officials came up and told us that the balloon ladies were 5 minutes behind us and when they got to the line, we could either join the balloon ladies and keep up with them or stay in the line for the photo and be swept. I knew that I was fast enough to keep up with the balloon ladies if necessary and since I was close enough to my turn, I opted to stay in line. After rejoining the race a few minutes later I saw the buses pull up and form a V shape with people behind the buses who had now been swept. I finished behind one of the balloon ladies, but was not worried because we were already near the finish line and knew exactly how the sweep worked.

The next day during the Dark Side Half Marathon, I was in line for a photo and told that the balloon ladies were 15 minutes behind and I was in a roughly 8 minute line. Once again because I had consistently been maintaining 15 minutes per mile pace in training, I stayed in line. I stopped for some other photos and never heard about where I was in relation to the balloon ladies again.

My little sister wound with less than ideal training for the 2020 Walt Disney World Marathon due to nagging ankle issues. She chose to participate in the race anyway because she had paid the money to register, see what happens, and accept whatever happened. She had a proof of time from the 2019 Walt Disney World Marathon that placed her in a corral better than mine because she's faster than me. I as in the first corral that did not require proof of time because I'm not very fast, but fast enough to absorb some character stops if I want to. She heard multiple warnings from race officials that she was 20 or 30 seconds ahead of the balloon ladies and pushed herself to keep on pace. She was able to finish the race because the time cushion from having earned an earlier corral allowed her to go slow until she had to push it.

If you are at any kind of risk of being swept in runDisney U.S. races, they will tell you it is coming and give you opportunity to maintain the pace. They have not, to the best of my knowledge, ever suddenly come up to a runner or group of runners and immediately swept them. They will give you warning if you are close. And if you are not close to being swept, you will not hear any warning because you are just fine.


----------



## sherlockmiles

These huge suitcases they are shipping medals, etc in now are nice but SOOOOOO unnecessary.  They could easily mail in normal box and drop by $20.  

I open them, take out the medal/shirt, and into the garbage it all goes.  Outer box, inner box, inserts.  *geez*

So wasteful.


----------



## Krandor

Virtual running series for summer announced.  Nothing for past that.


https://www.rundisney.com/events/virtual/virtual-running-series/


----------



## Herding_Cats

Krandor said:


> Virtual running series for summer announced.  Nothing for past that.



Registration opens on Thursday at 10am EST.


----------



## Krandor

Herding_Cats said:


> Registration opens on Thursday at 10am EST.



Good point.  Only got about 2 days advance notice before registration.  I hope we get more notice then that when the first in-person race opens up.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Registration is OPEN - yeah.

I'm all registered - yeah x 2


----------



## bnlbebes

Will this FAQ be updated with 2022 race dates/info?


----------



## The Expert

bnlbebes said:


> Will this FAQ be updated with 2022 race dates/info?



I don't think the thread owner is on the boards any longer, so someone would need to start a new thread and copy over any relevant info from this one.


----------



## kevin75

What time does everyone think that registration will open for Marathon weekend on April 19?  I'm taking the morning off work but I have to be there by 11:45, so I'm trying to figure out if I need to extend it for the entire day.


----------



## Kerry1957

10:00am EST


----------

